# dialogo



## Old oscar (11 Aprile 2009)

anni 39 - dialogo

A tutte le persone, prima o poi, capita di provare desiderio di avere rapporti intimi con altre persone. E’ la natura che ci fa avere questo desiderio.
Si può resistere a questo desiderio oppure si può decidere di cedere.

Io ho resistito per tanto tempo nel nome della moralità, nel nome dell’amore che provo per lui; adesso però la mia visione della realtà è cambiata,  le cose che ritenevo solide ed inattaccabili non lo sono più, sento un desiderio di vita che mi smuove, sento che non mi rimane una vita infinita in cui poterci pensare su e rimandare la cosa a tempi futuri…….

E’ che mi sento meravigliosamente bene e non ci posso far nulla
Si, devo ammetterlo, mi sento un demone a comportarmi  così.  Ma mi piace sentirmi un demone.
Si, devo ammetterlo, a volte, appena dopo, mi sento in colpa, ma, malgrado il mio senso di colpa, non sono pentita di quello che ho appena fatto.
E’come nutrirsi. Posso versare lacrime per l’animale appena ucciso ma al tempo stesso mi sento sazia. 
E’ una cosa mia, un mio “ problema “, che non va minimamente ad intaccare l’amore che provo per lui. Non c’entra nulla con l’amore. E’ una pura necessità fisica e psicologica, puro desiderio fisico e psichico che trascende ogni moralità………

Non c’è giustificazione da dare o peccato da espiare. C’è solamente paura. Paura di venir scoperti. Paura per il dolore  che si possa causare al nostro coniuge o compagno qualora si venga scoperti rivelandogli una parte a lui non gradita di noi che forse non avremmo voluto rivelare neppure a noi stessi……….. 

E’ che voglio tutto, voglio soddisfare il mio essere nella sua completezza e per soddisfare questa necessità non c’è altra soluzione.  
Vorrei potermi distrarre e non pensarci, ma purtoppo non ci riesco. 
Purtoppo devo vivere nella menzogna e nella falsità con il mondo intero, ma perlomeno, non sono falsa verso me stessa ed i miei desideri e bisogni.

Questa cosa, questo dar soddisfazione per intero alle varie parti della mia personalità mi fa sentire dannatamente bene,  mi fa sentire la vita che pulsa in me, mi fà sentire viva.

==============================================

Qualcuno riconosce delle affinità proprie in alcuni punti o nella totalità di questo dialogo  ?

io mi ci ritrovo abbastanza ed a quanto vedo in giro ( volendo vedere e non solamente guardare ) molte persone si allineano a questo modo di vedere la cosa


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anni 39 - dialogo
> 
> A tutte le persone, prima o poi, capita di provare desiderio di avere rapporti intimi con altre persone. E’ la natura che ci fa avere questo desiderio.
> Si può resistere a questo desiderio oppure si può decidere di cedere.
> ...


Una sola domanda, perché vietare al nostro compagno/a di viversi la stessa situazione mentendogli ? In fin dei conti potrebbe avere lo stesso desiderio.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Aprile 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Una sola domanda, perché vietare al nostro compagno/a di viversi la stessa situazione mentendogli ? In fin dei conti potrebbe avere lo stesso desiderio.


una sola risposta : non si vieta affatto, non se ne parla, anche perchè, se vive l'*identica* situazione neppure lui vuol farci soffrire e quindi non è detto che non abbia e non stia già soddisfando lo stesso desiderio


----------



## Old lele51 (11 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> una sola risposta : per non farlo soffrire, perchè se vive l'*identica* situazione neppure lui vuol farci soffrire e quindi non è detto che non abbia e non stia già soddisfando lo stesso desiderio


Beh... se entrambi sono nello stesso dilemma credo che non ci sia sofferenza, semplicemente o continuano così o dividono in due il sentiero della loro vita, già che non credo sia più una vita in comune...
Lele


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> una sola risposta : per non farlo soffrire, perchè se vive l'*identica* situazione neppure lui vuol farci soffrire e quindi non è detto che non abbia e non stia già soddisfando lo stesso desiderio


A me invece sembra un alibi grosso come una casa, un rapporto così è il trionfo dell'ipocrisia.


----------



## Old lele51 (11 Aprile 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A me invece sembra un alibi grosso come una casa, un rapporto così è il trionfo dell'ipocrisia.


Sono completamente d'accordo... e non ha senso continuare a vivere una menzogna... sofferenza o non sofferenza certe persone è meglio che vivano da sole....


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Aprile 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo... e non ha senso continuare a vivere una menzogna... sofferenza o non sofferenza certe persone è meglio che vivano da sole....



Esatto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma credo che siano veramente pochi a voler fare una vita simile.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Aprile 2009)

ok,, ok, va tutto bene, ma il 3d non richiede giudizi, pareri sul caso in questione o consigli  richiedeva la risposta ed una semplice domanda, la domanda è questa " Qualcuno riconosce delle affinità proprie in alcuni punti o nella totalità di questo dialogo ? "

la domanda è personale lo sò, ma siamo coperti dall'anonimato e, se si vuole, si può rispondere nella più totale libertà

altrimenti lo si svacca con giudizi, pareri vari e  consigli in merito ( oddio, si può anche scavvacare, se questo è quello che si vuole, non sarebbe ne il primo ne l'ultimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

PS : aggiungiamoci pure anche l'ipocrisia alla protagonista del 3d ( e chi non lo è almeno un pochino, in fondo ? )
e non sentiamoci  così sicuri di chi abbiamo accanto, potremmo essere noi ilo coniuge dell aprotagonista del 3d.  Nosta moglie/ marito potrebbe trovarsi nella situazione della protagonista del 3d e noi potremmo non accorgercene.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok,, ok, va tutto bene, ma il 3d non richiede giudizi, pareri sul caso in questione o consigli richiedeva una semplice domanda, la domanda è questa " *Qualcuno riconosce delle affinità proprie in alcuni punti o nella totalità di questo dialogo ? "*
> 
> altrimenti lo si svacca con giudizi, pareri vari e consigli in merito ( oddio, si può anche scavvacare, se questo è quello che si vuole, non sarebbe ne il primo ne l'ultimo
> 
> ...


io no...nemmeno un poco. Quindi non mi contare


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok,, ok, va tutto bene, ma il 3d non richiede giudizi, pareri sul caso in questione o consigli  richiedeva la risposta ed una semplice domanda, la domanda è questa " *Qualcuno riconosce delle affinità proprie in alcuni punti o nella totalità di questo dialogo ? "*
> 
> la domanda è personale lo sò, ma siamo coperti dall'anonimato e, se si vuole, si può rispondere nella più totale libertà
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2009)

che cosa c'è... c'e che mi sono innamorato di te, cantava gino paoli e adesso giuliano palma.
quel tipo di libertà che tu descrivi è vivibilissimo e dà tantissimo.. ma è sempre transitorio. 
può durare anche anni ma non conta niente, se non come sostitutivo di qualcosa che manca.
ho detto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anni 39 - dialogo
> 
> *A tutte le persone, prima o poi, capita di provare desiderio di avere rapporti intimi con altre persone*. E’ la natura che ci fa avere questo desiderio.
> Si può resistere a questo desiderio oppure si può decidere di cedere.
> ...


 Non hai postato nulla di nuovo.
A parte l'intestazione (che a volte è una 39enne, una volta sei tu, una volta è un'amica, una volta un amico) è la tua solita tesi che si basa su assunti non provati (ne ho evidenziato un paio).
Io credo che chi sente questi bisogni, invece, abbia problemi di stima di sè, o di paura di abbandono, o insicurezze rispetto alle proprie capacità seduttive.
Come vedi ci sono altri assunti totalmente opposti a questi tuoi.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ok,, ok, va tutto bene, ma il 3d non richiede giudizi, pareri sul caso in questione o consigli  richiedeva la risposta ed una semplice domanda, la domanda è questa " Qualcuno riconosce delle affinità proprie in alcuni punti o nella totalità di questo dialogo ? "
> 
> la domanda è personale lo sò, ma siamo coperti dall'anonimato e, se si vuole, si può rispondere nella più totale libertà
> 
> ...



Caro Oscar io non ho svaccato proprio nulla, ho fatto una domanda precisa e stop. Stai tranquillo non ti disturberò più.....visto che nei tuoi 3d vuoi sentire solo la musica che ti piace....bye bye


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Caro Oscar io non ho svaccato proprio nulla, ho fatto una domanda precisa e stop. Stai tranquillo non ti disturberò più.....visto che nei tuoi 3d vuoi sentire solo la musica che ti piace....bye bye


io al fabrizio ci voglio bene!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2009)

Comunque Oscar è una certezza.. si può stare assenti a lungo e ritornare con la rassicurante sensazione che nulla è cambiato..  

	
	
		
		
	


	










(Si fa per scherzare eh, Oscar? Buona Pasqua!)


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (11 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io al fabrizio ci voglio bene!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Comunque Oscar è una certezza.. si può stare assenti a lungo e ritornare con la rassicurante sensazione che nulla è cambiato..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Os car è come i vecchi impiegati del catasto: il catasto c'è ma non so chi lo aggiorna. però c'è.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è come i vecchi impiegati del catasto: il catasto c'è ma nessuno sa mai chi lo aggiorna. però c'è.













oscar è come quei libri che molli e t'incazzi perchè ti da fastidio lasciare a metà un libro ma proprio non riesci ad andare avanti...


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> Os car è come i vecchi impiegati del catasto: il catasto c'è ma non so chi lo aggiorna. però c'è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oscar è come quei libri che molli e t'incazzi perchè ti da fastidio lasciare a metà un libro ma proprio non riesci ad andare avanti...


 Ma se l'ultima pagina è uguale alla prima ...sarà anche un esperimento letterario ...ma chi ha voglia di leggere le pagine in mezzo uguali alla prima e all'ultima?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma se l'ultima pagina è uguale alla prima ...sarà anche un esperimento letterario ...ma chi ha voglia di leggere le pagine in mezzo uguali alla prima e all'ultima?


mi unisco allo sconcerto


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2009)

*madonna come giungete subito*

al finale..
mancate di pathos. Oscar in verità è la segretaria di raffaele morelli.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> al finale..
> mancate di pathos. Oscar in verità è la segretaria di raffaele morelli.


con la voce e il maglioncino pastello di crepet


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> al finale..
> mancate di pathos. Oscar in verità è la segretaria di raffaele morelli.


 Ma sai che l'ultima volta che ho sentito Morelli diceva delle cose di buon senso?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con la voce e il maglioncino pastello di crepet


Ma Crepet è un moralista peggio di me...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






O.T. ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ma perché Crepet si è tagliato i baffi? Stava meglio con.


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> con la voce e il maglioncino pastello di crepet


come cz ti vengono


----------



## Miciolidia (11 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma Crepet è un moralista peggio di me...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2009)

*e no*



Asudem ha detto:


> con la voce e il maglioncino pastello di crepet


per ragioni di marketing solo cose da drag queen.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che l'ultima volta che ho sentito Morelli diceva delle cose di buon senso?


certo, perchè siccome che stupido non è, ha finito di sparare le cazzate new age che gli hanno fruttato palanche fino a ieri. riza psicosomatica degli ultimi anni è una tiritera unica di puttanate. adesso non tira più il new age, complice la crisi che rimette tutti con i piedi per terra, e lui rispolvera il buon senso.


----------



## Old Vulvia (11 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> per ragioni di marketing solo cose da drag queen.


E' Alberoni dopo una sambuca??


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E' Alberoni dopo una sambuca??
























oddio.. adesso che mi ci fai pensare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E' Alberoni dopo una sambuca??


Mi sa che la sambuca la stiamo bevendo noi (bleh la sambuca...)


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

è notte alta e sono sveglio......... e così rispondo :

è logico che io descriva un panorama sempre uguale, come è logico che anche tu Persa, ed ogni frequantatore dle forum  descriva un panorama sempre uguale ( quello che vedi tu,  ognuno descrive il proprio panorama, con i propri occhi ).
Io ho proposto un 3d con una domanda, ma a quanto pare alcuni di voi ( non tutti ) si dilettano maggiormente a parlare di me piuttosto che  cercare di capire la condizione mentale della protagonista del 3d e cercare dentro di se delle possibili affinità, rispondendo così alla mia piccola domanda.

che dire ? buon divertimento, a chi sceglie di divertirsi così.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Caro Oscar io non ho svaccato proprio nulla, ho fatto una domanda precisa e stop. Stai tranquillo non ti disturberò più.....visto che nei tuoi 3d vuoi sentire solo la musica che ti piace....bye bye


si, ma hai risposto ad una domanda con una domanda ( a cui io ho risposto ).
a quanto pare sei tu che vuo sentire solo la musica che ti piace, buon ascolto.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> che cosa c'è... c'e che mi sono innamorato di te, cantava gino paoli e adesso giuliano palma.
> quel tipo di libertà che tu descrivi è vivibilissimo e dà tantissimo.. ma è sempre transitorio.
> può durare anche anni ma non conta niente, se non come sostitutivo di qualcosa che manca.
> ho detto.


non descrivo nessuna libertà, tuttaltro forse non hai capito il 3d 

PS: una rocchettara che cita Gino Paoli ?..che piacevole sorpresa !


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai postato nulla di nuovo.
> A parte l'intestazione (che a volte è una 39enne, una volta sei tu, una volta è un'amica, una volta un amico) è la tua solita tesi che si basa su assunti non provati (ne ho evidenziato un paio).
> Io credo che chi sente questi bisogni, invece, abbia problemi di stima di sè, o di paura di abbandono, o insicurezze rispetto alle proprie capacità seduttive.
> Come vedi ci sono altri assunti totalmente opposti a questi tuoi.


assunti non provati ? 
basta che guardi le statistiche delle coppie in cui si verifica il tradimento.
Basta che guardi il fatturato della prostituzione in italia e nel mondo

non tutti tradiscono per problemi di stima di sè, paura di abbandono ( a volte non si tradisce proprio per paura di essere abbandonati, qualora si venisse scoperti ), o insicurezza rispetto alle proprie capacità seduttive.

mi sembra che le prove del tradimento siano sotto gli occhi di tutti, come dicevo, basta volerle vedere.

I casi da me riportati non vogliono essere universali.Ci sono certamente anche dei casi per i quali valgono gli assunti da te descritti, ma non sono la totalità.


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sai che l'ultima volta che ho sentito Morelli diceva delle cose di buon senso?


 provato a fare un giro da Amplifon?


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

rispondendo alla domanda del thread.
No, per niente. Dopodichè come tutti ci si può eccitare guardando qualcun altro senza avere per forza la necessità o il desiderio di passare alle vie di fatto.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, ma hai risposto ad una domanda con una domanda ( a cui io ho risposto ).
> a quanto pare sei tu che vuo sentire solo la musica che ti piace, buon ascolto.



Alla quale io ho risposto e TU hai cominciato a parlare di svaccamenti....

Ari-bye bye


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> rispondendo alla domanda del thread.
> No, per niente. Dopodichè come tutti ci si può eccitare guardando qualcun altro senza avere per forza la necessità o il desiderio di passare alle vie di fatto.



l'eccitazione è un sintomo conseguienziale del desiderio, senza desiderio non si verifica l'eccitazione.

Diciamo quindi che hai delle affinità con un punto di questo dialogo ( le prime due  righe )
 ( pur non volendo passare alle vie di fatto ).
diciamo che decidi di " resistere ".

PS: sempre belli i " tuoi " diopinti


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'eccitazione è un sintomo conseguienziale del desiderio, senza desiderio non si verifica l'eccitazione.
> 
> Diciamo quindi che hai delle affinità con un punto di questo dialogo ( le prime due righe )
> ( pur non volendo passare alle vie di fatto ).
> ...


 non decido niente, diciamo che mi viene più naturale di altri non pensare di andare oltre.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non decido niente, diciamo che mi viene più naturale di altri non pensare di andare oltre.


buon per te che non devi resistere, resistere fa male, avvelena l'anima. 

PS : Buona Pasqua ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






vado altrimenti arrivo in ritardo e gli altri commensali si arrabbiano.


----------



## Old reale (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> buon per te che non devi resistere, resistere fa male, avvelena l'anima.
> 
> PS : Buona Pasqua !
> 
> ...


 Buona Pasqua anche a te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2009)

Sinceramente io non ho dovuto mai resistere al desiderio di tradire.

Devo resistere spesso al desiderio di prendere a male parole qualcuno, invece.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non ho dovuto mai resistere al desiderio di tradire.
> 
> Devo resistere spesso al desiderio di prendere a male parole qualcuno, invece.



Ma che te lo dico a fare...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non ho dovuto mai resistere al desiderio di tradire.
> 
> Devo resistere spesso al desiderio di prendere a male parole qualcuno, invece.



io invece mi ci lascio andare e dò sfogo ai miei istinti più animaleschi..e senza nessuna morale eh??


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

Sai, Persa, io una volta, per quanto riguarda il tradimento, vedevo la cosa esattamente come te e molti altri qui presenti sul forum, e quindi capisco benissimo il vostro punto di vista. Ho avuto questa visione per molti anni. 
Anche io vedevo il tradimento come una cosa ignobile e pensavo che fossero ignobili le persone che lo perpetuavano. Anche io non ne sentivo la necessità. Poi, negli anni, ho cambiato modo di vedere la cosa, non è stata una cosa voluta, è successa. Ho iniziato a pensarci su, ho iniziato a studiarmi cercando di capirne il perchè, ci ho ragionato su a lungo, non credere che non lo abbia fatto. Ora ho una nuova visione della cosa, ma ciò non toglie che mi sia dimenticato quella che avevo, che penso, si allinea a quella che hai tu.
Quindi, ripeto, non pensare che io non capisca il tuo punto di vista, lo capisco eccome. E' che, come canta il buon Battiato  purtoppo( o per fortuna ).

il tempo cambia molte cose nella vita, il* senso* le amicizie le *opinioni*.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Alla quale io ho risposto e TU hai cominciato a parlare di svaccamenti....
> 
> Ari-bye bye


ho parlato di svaccamenti in merito ai giudizi espressi sul caso, giudizi che non rientranti in quanto proposto dal 3d.

Il 3d proponeva un'introspezione personale, non di esprimere giudizi in merito alla protagonista del 3d.
Non mi sembra tu abbia risposto alla mia domanda.
Forse non hai capito l'argomento del 3d,ok... non fa nulla daii.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho parlato di svaccamenti in merito ai giudizi espressi sul caso, giudizi che non rientranti in quanto proposto dal 3d.
> 
> Il 3d proponeva un'introspezione personale, non di esprimere giudizi in merito alla protagonista del 3d.
> Non mi sembra tu abbia risposto alla mia domanda.
> Forse non hai capito l'argomento del 3d,ok... non fa nulla daii.



Non ho dato nessun giudizio sulla protagonista del 3d.....ma se a te fa comodo scriverlo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   passo e la chiudo quì


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Sai, Persa, io una volta, per quanto riguarda il tradimento, vedevo la cosa esattamente come te e molti altri qui presenti sul forum, e quindi capisco benissimo il vostro punto di vista. Ho avuto questa visione per molti anni.
> Anche io vedevo il tradimento come una cosa ignobile e pensavo che fossero ignobili le persone che lo perpetuavano. Anche io non ne sentivo la necessità. Poi, negli anni, ho cambiato modo di vedere la cosa, non è stata una cosa voluta, è successa. Ho iniziato a pensarci su, ho iniziato a studiarmi cercando di capirne il perchè, ci ho ragionato su a lungo, non credere che non lo abbia fatto. Ora ho una nuova visione della cosa, ma ciò non toglie che mi sia dimenticato quella che avevo, che penso, si allinea a quella che hai tu.
> Quindi, ripeto, non pensare che io non capisca il tuo punto di vista, lo capisco eccome. E' che, come canta il buon Battiato  purtoppo( o per fortuna ).
> 
> il tempo cambia molte cose nella vita, il* senso* le amicizie le *opinioni*.


ma dai!!!


----------



## Old oscar (12 Aprile 2009)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> A me invece sembra un alibi grosso come una casa, un rapporto così è il trionfo dell'ipocrisia.





fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Non ho dato nessun giudizio sulla protagonista del 3d.....ma se a te fa comodo scriverlo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non mi fa comodo scriverlo, a me hai dato questa impressione, tuttoquì.

comunque, io non sono qui per cercare ostilità, sono qui per parlare, se ti và, sono qui....se vuoi chiudere, sei libero di farlo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anni 39 - dialogo
> 
> A tutte le persone, prima o poi, capita di provare desiderio di avere rapporti intimi con altre persone. E’ la natura che ci fa avere questo desiderio.
> Si può resistere a questo desiderio oppure si può decidere di cedere.
> ...


*ho risposto per come potevo*


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anni 39 - dialogo
> 
> A tutte le persone, prima o poi, capita di provare desiderio di avere rapporti intimi con altre persone. E’ la natura che ci fa avere questo desiderio.
> Si può resistere a questo desiderio oppure si può decidere di cedere.
> ...


No per fortuna.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ho parlato di svaccamenti in merito ai giudizi espressi sul caso, giudizi che non rientranti in quanto proposto dal 3d.
> 
> *Il 3d proponeva un'introspezione personale, non di esprimere giudizi in merito alla protagonista del 3d.*
> *Non mi sembra tu abbia risposto alla mia domanda.*
> *Forse non hai capito l'argomento del 3d,ok... non fa nulla daii*.


Trovo quasi irritante (quasi perchè come avrai notato in genere mi limito ad ignorare tout court) che ogni qualvolta qualcuno prova ad esprimere una propria opinione su un "pensiero" che riporti (non tuo, sia mai, ma che hai raccolto qua o là eh...:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , se questo non è avvallante QUEL PENSIERO, lo trovi non attinente, fuorviante, nel minimo "non si è capito l'argomento del thread"  (son decine ormai i casi e decine gli utenti che "non han capito" o "han frainteso")...

Mi verrebbe da dire che i casi sono due: o sei tu che ti spieghi assai male, o sei talmente rigido da andar dietro ad un pensiero unico: IL TUO!

In entrambi i casi, il "dialogo" è assai difficile...quando non completamente inutile (tu che cerchi rafforzativi al tuo pensiero che non trovi in ciò che altri esprimono)...

Si dovrebbe finire forse solo per leggere, prendere atto di ciò che riporti/esprimi...ma il confronto...è ben altro!


----------



## Old reale (13 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Trovo quasi irritante (quasi perchè come avrai notato in genere mi limito ad ignorare tout court) che ogni qualvolta qualcuno prova ad esprimere una propria opinione su un "pensiero" che riporti (non tuo, sia mai, ma che hai raccolto qua o là eh...:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi sa che non hai capito....


----------



## Old oscar (13 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Trovo quasi irritante (quasi perchè come avrai notato in genere mi limito ad ignorare tout court) che ogni qualvolta qualcuno prova ad esprimere una propria opinione su un "pensiero" che riporti (non tuo, sia mai, ma che hai raccolto qua o là eh...:condom
> 
> 
> 
> ...




decine mi sembra un po' troppo, saranno si e no *una* decina le persone che frequentano in maniera attiva ( scrivendo ) assiduamente il forum.

Ma, a parte questa osservazione, non posso che darti ragione, il dialogo, qui,  risulta difficile anche per me. Sono consapevole  di essere una persona “ difficile “.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> No per fortuna.


si...è vero, è una foruna non dover percorrere simili " sentieri "


----------



## Old oscar (13 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *ho risposto per come potevo*


si fa sempre " come si può ".

grazie per la risposta.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (13 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si fa sempre " come si può ".
> 
> grazie per la risposta.


si può sempre fare meglio.....


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> decine mi sembra un po' troppo, saranno si e no *una* decina le persone che frequentano in maniera attiva ( scrivendo ) assiduamente il forum.
> 
> Ma, a parte questa osservazione, non posso che darti ragione, il dialogo, qui,  risulta difficile anche per me. Sono consapevole  di essere una persona “ difficile “.


se non sei un pirla 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e un certo numero  di utenti ti fa notare che il tuo atteggiamento porta a tutto fuorchè al dialogo tu dovresti metterti in discussione (sempre che t'interessi) e riflettere.
Sempre che t'interessi veramente il dialogo e non solo asserire le tue verità come verbo assoluto come dai impressione di voler fare.


----------



## MK (13 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si...è vero, è una foruna non dover percorrere simili " sentieri "


Oscar lo sai che quello che non capisco è l'avere un punto fermo e poi vagare. Che sia una fortuna o no non lo so.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> si può sempre fare meglio.....


questo è vero, ma non bisogna chiedere molto da se stessi. Forse il lavoro maggiore sta proprio nel riconoscere e prendere consapevolezza dei propri limiti, e spingersi fin lì ?


----------



## Old oscar (13 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Oscar lo sai che quello che non capisco è l'avere un punto fermo e poi vagare. Che sia una fortuna o no non lo so.


A volte ascolto le persone che conosco, quelle sposate.
Qualcuno non ha necessità, sta bene nel proprio " punto fermo "
Altri, invece, ne hanno. 
Alcuni, pur avendo delle necessità rimangono dove sono. Altri si muovono, vagano, in cerca del soddisfacimento dei propri desideri.

Fra quelli che “ vagano “ c’è chi risolve la cosa con delle professioniste ( mi riferisco agli uomini, le donne non saprei dire )
Altri, un po’ per principio, un po’ perchè non cercano solamente un soddisfacimento corporale, prendono altre vie.

Fra quelli che " vagano " ognuno ha la sua motivazione, che non è sempre la stessa, e non sempre vagano perchè il proprio “ punto fermo “ non li soddisfa più.


Questo è quello che vedo io, fra le persone che conosco, che sono solamente una piccolissima parte della immensa varietà umana.

Come vedi la cosa è parecchio complessa, come la vita, del resto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> A volte ascolto le persone che conosco, quelle sposate.
> Qualcuno non ha necessità, sta bene nel proprio " punto fermo "
> Altri, invece, ne hanno.
> Alcuni, pur avendo delle necessità rimangono dove sono. Altri si muovono, vagano, in cerca del soddisfacimento dei propri desideri.
> ...


 Faccio un ulteriore tentativo.
A me sembra che più che complessa la cosa tu la fai confusa.
Mi sembra che confondi bisogno, necessità, desiderio.
Poi parli di complessità, ma cerchi di semplificare rendendo la cosa un po' semplicistica.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Faccio un ulteriore tentativo.
> A me sembra che più che complessa la cosa tu la fai confusa.
> Mi sembra che confondi bisogno, necessità, desiderio.
> Poi parli di complessità, ma cerchi di semplificare rendendo la cosa un po' semplicistica.


Persa, anche tu quì ? a queste ore notturne ? bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	





parlo di complessità, perchè la cosa mi sembra complessa. Ogni persona è un universo a se stante e se una persona considera una cosa come un bisogno, un'altra, potrebbe considerarla una necessità, un'altra ancora un semplice desiderio.

non trovi ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Persa, anche tu quì ? a queste ore notturne ? bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No.


----------



## Old oscar (13 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.


secondo te le persone sono universi simili che hanno la stessa visione e considerazione della realtà ?

mah, ora mi sembra che sia tu quella che vuole rendere la cosa un po' semplicistica.

sono curioso di sapere la tua visione della cosa, se ne hai tempo e voglia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> secondo te le persone sono universi simili che hanno la stessa visione e considerazione della realtà ?
> 
> mah, ora mi sembra che sia tu quella che vuole rendere la cosa un po' semplicistica.
> 
> sono curioso di sapere la tua visione della cosa, se ne hai tempo e voglia.


Se non si trova un accordo sul significato delle parole che si usano non è possibile dialogare.
Per me necessità e bisogni sono altre cose.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se non si trova un accordo sul significato delle parle che si usano non è possibile dialogare.
> Per ma necessità e bisogni sono altre cose.


intendi forse questi significati ? 

( due parole trovate su internet adesso adesso, tanto per tracciare a grandi linee cosa si vuole intendere ).



============== 

definizione di bisogni, desideri e principi

Con il termine bisogno o bisogno di base indichiamo una necessità primaria dell’organismo. Il bisogno è legato a degli stati di tensione che necessitano di essere risolti secondo un processo di tipo omeostatico; i bisogni sono per questo considerati non-oggettuali, cioè non nascono dall’incontro tra l’oggetto e il soggetto.
Il desiderio invece, è sempre legato ad un oggetto. Non esisterebbe desiderio senza un oggetto e, allo stesso tempo, non sarebbe possibile interagire con gli “oggetti” senza il desiderio di essi. Il desiderio è, secondo noi, meglio concettualizzabile come un compromesso tra il soggetto con i suoi bisogni di base e l’ambiente, tenendo presente che l’individuo è esso stesso facente parte di quell’ambiente e che lo condiziona in maniera attiva, cioè non possiamo pensare all’ambiente in cui si trova il nostro soggetto senza considerare l’esistenza stessa del soggetto. È dall’incontro dinamico tra il sé e l’ambiente che si sviluppano i desideri.
I desideri pertanto hanno una genesi secondaria al bisogno che invece rappresenta l’impalcatura biologica dell’essere vivente. Tutti i bisogni fanno però capo ad un principio.
Il principio è il dogma da cui necessariamente occorre partire per poter proseguire in questa esposizione. I principi a cui mi riferisco sono due: uno di primo ordine che corrisponde al “principio di conservazione della specie” ed uno di secondo ordine che invece è il “principio di conservazione dell’individuo”. Possiamo tradurre così: la specie umana per principio tende a perpetuarsi. Ma affinché ciò possa accadere si ha la necessità che i singoli individui possano vivere tutta la propria età fertile, in condizioni di salute tali da permettere la procreazione.
Principi, bisogni e desideri sono strettamente legati tra loro. I primi due sono condizioni comuni a tutti gli esseri umani. Ciò che varia sono i desideri, la cui gamma è pressoché infinita.
L’essere umano interagisce con il resto del mondo attraverso i desideri che soltanto in piccolissima parte sono direttamente accessibili alla coscienza. Rimozione, negazione, ed altri processi difensivi che intervengono nel corso dell’esistenza tendono a camuffare molti desideri soprattutto quelli soggettivamente indesiderati e a nasconderli sotto il livello di coscienza. Sto parlando di quello che definisco la ragnatela dei desideri, cioè di una fitta rete di desideri che opera perlopiù senza la luce della consapevolezza e che, in un modo o nell’altro, condiziona la nostra esistenza, i nostri comportamenti, le nostre relazioni.
I desideri coscienti sono soltanto la classica “punta dell’iceberg”, ciò che emerge e quello su cui si basano, in apparenza, molte delle nostre interazioni. Ogni desiderio però non è sempre in primo piano. Infatti quando un desiderio è prominente gli altri, secondo una scala gerarchica dinamica, fanno parte di un secondo piano o di uno sfondo più lontano.
I desideri hanno la funzione di promuovere la soddisfazione dei bisogni di base, sempre attivi per tutta la vita. Tale soddisfazione è necessaria affinché l’organismo riesca a vivere. La salute è influenzata da quanto ogni bisogno sia stato adeguatamente soddisfatto e quindi da come i desideri (di ogni ordine) siano legati geneticamente a specifici e più limitati bisogni. Così parlando sembrerebbe che tale processo sia meccanico durante lo sviluppo. Non è così. La presentazione così lineare ha soltanto uno scopo didattico. Un desiderio primario può emergere in qualsiasi momento della vita, non ha sempre una genesi infantile.
Il desiderio è uno strumento che la vita ci ha fornito per far fronte a numerose esigenze. È ciò che rende così flessibile ed adattabile l’essere umano. Se l’essere umano per soddisfare le proprie necessità avesse a disposizione desideri limitati, sarebbe una persona tecnicamente dipendente, non in grado di muoversi liberamente e di adattarsi a diversi contesti. Questo discorso sarà ripreso in dettaglio in futuri articoli sulla tecnica.
Durante lo sviluppo del Sé l’essere umano acquisisce desideri più o meno funzionali in relazione a fattori evolutivi di cui tratteremo più avanti.
I gusti e le preferenze alimentari, ad esempio, rappresentano senza dubbio dei desideri. Desiderare più alimenti, permette all’organismo di introdurre tutte le materie prime di cui ha necessità (carboidrati, proteine, vitamine, sali minerali, ecc.). Molti avranno vissuto o assistito alla scena del bambino che dice “ho fame di questo” e della mamma che risponde “se hai fame mangi qualsiasi cosa” oppure “vuoi dire che hai voglia di questo!”. Quel bambino, dal punto di vista cognitivo, non ha distinto tra il bisogno di soddisfare la fame ed il desiderio di un cibo specifico. Il desiderio di quel cibo fa capo ad una serie di compromessi tra uno o più bisogni di base e l’ambiente.
Per ora non è nel nostro interesse capire quale motivazione ha spinto il bambino a chiedere proprio quel prodotto alimentare ovvero come si è creato quello specifico desiderio, anche se sarà fondamentale ai fini di un processo analitico. Ciò che preme è valutare l’interazione tra bisogni e desideri e tentare spiegare la genesi di questi ultimi in senso generale.


genesi dei desideri primari e secondari (funzionali e non)

Il desiderio primario può essere facilmente confuso con un bisogno in quanto è direttamente legato a quest'ultimo. Il desiderio primario di cibo del bambino (o della madre o di precisi pattern ambientali o di altro legato alla nutrizione) può essere scambiato per il bisogno di cibo, occorre distinguere i punti di vista.
La nostra posizione è diversa e non è soltanto una sfumatura linguistica.
Il desiderio è oggettuale, cioè direttamente legato all'oggetto, in questo caso il cibo (o chi per esso). Il bisogno invece fa capo alla risoluzione di uno stato di tensione (da cui scaturisce la sensazione di fame).
Quindi il desiderio di cibo permette la soddisfazione del bisogno di nutrizione.
La nostra è quindi una posizione soggettiva, cioè fa riferimento all'esperienza del soggetto. Infatti se da un'ottica globale possiamo con una certa sicurezza affermare che per vivere si ha bisogno di cibo, cioè che la presenza di cibo è un requisito necessario per garantire la sopravvivenza, dal punto di vista del soggetto, nel momento in cui non ha ancora fatto esperienza dell'oggetto-cibo, non vi è il bisogno di esso. Pertanto la necessità soggettiva non è l'oggetto ma la risoluzione di uno stato di disequilibrio.
Immaginiamo sempre il nostro neonato precedentemente alla prima poppata, cioè al primo contatto con l'oggetto che sarà poi in grado di soddisfare i suoi bisogni.
Il bambino non conosce l'oggetto che risolverà la sua tensione riportando l'organismo, secondo un processo omeostatico, alla situazione precedente il disequilibrio.
Non ha quindi bisogno di un oggetto in quanto non esistono oggetti-sfamanti nel suo campo di esperienza.
Nel momento però in cui farà esperienza dell'oggetto come capace di risolvere lo stato di tensione, sarà in grado di pensarlo, quindi di desiderarlo, cioè di volere una sua apparizione nei momenti di necessità psicofisiologica.
Quindi si evidenzia come il desiderio dal punto di vista genetico sia secondario al bisogno. Da uno stesso bisogno possono nascere più desideri. Ogni desiderio primario a sua volta diventa matrice per altri desideri che chiameremo secondari.
Spesso un desiderio "adulto" che può sembrare non associato a nessun bisogno di base riconosciuto, è in realtà derivato da uno di essi. Ogni desiderio, ricordo non sostituisce i precedenti (dal punto di vista genetico). Però la "realizzazione" di un desiderio, qualsiasi esso sia, è sempre un tentativo di soddisfazione di uno o più bisogni. Uno stesso desiderio può soddisfare più bisogni contemporaneamente, come più desideri diversi possono convergere nella soddisfazione di un solo bisogno.

Freud aveva intuito che dietro ogni sintomo isterico ci fosse una matrice sessuale. Ritengo che, in relazione al contesto in cui la teoria è emersa, avesse ragione.
Ricontestualizzando il pensiero freudiano nella psicologia dei bisogni e desideri potrei affermare che eventi traumatici legati al bisogno di sessualità abbiano prodotto desideri non funzionali tali da sviluppare un quadro psicopatologico.
Oggi sappiamo che esistono più bisogni di base dei quali la sessualità ne è soltanto uno. Come suggerisce Lichtenberg intorno ad ogni bisogno si organizzano dei sistemi motivazionali. Appoggio pienamente questa teorizzazione, condividendo l'ipotesi dell'esistenza di cinque sistemi motivazionali.
Per desideri funzionali intendo quelli che nascono da un bisogno riconosciuto e adeguatamente soddisfatto dall'ambiente e il processo di sviluppo è meno soggetto a processi difensivi. 
Un desiderio non-funzionale nasce invece dall'incontro del soggetto con un ambiente non in grado di fornire adeguata soddisfazione a specifici bisogni (o addirittura non in grado di riconoscere il bisogno). Il processo di sviluppo è spesso difficile da rintracciare ed il materiale che ne può permettere la ricostruzione è perlopiù inconscio, in seguito ad un uso più o meno massiccio di processi difensivi.
Esempio di desiderio non funzionale di tipo primario è la ricerca di cibo in virtù di un bisogno d'attaccamento. L'esperienza dell'abbuffata ad esempio può seguire questa tendenza di sviluppo.
Ribadisco che i desideri si creano a partire dall'incontro tra il soggetto e l'ambiente e che queste due entità si regolano mutualmente secondo un processo dinamico che prevede un'interazione emotivo-cognitiva senza soluzioni di continuità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2009)

Trovo corretti quei significati.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovo corretti quei significati.


anche io li trovo molto  corretti.

( scusa per il lungo post. Odio parlare con gli scritti altrui, ma forse era l'unico modo per intenderci velocemente sui termini 
Se lo avessi detto con parole mie, vista anche l'ora tarda, avrei probabilmente incasinato il tutto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old oscar (14 Aprile 2009)

ora devo andare, ho ancora delle cose da fare.......  ( leggere, intendo, cosa avevi capito ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ). 

buona notte !


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (14 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> questo è vero, ma non bisogna chiedere molto da se stessi. Forse il lavoro maggiore sta proprio nel riconoscere e prendere consapevolezza dei propri limiti, e spingersi fin lì ?


 i propri limiti si accettano quando sai che ti sei impegnato al mille per mille e sei arivato ad un dato punto, oltre il quale non puoi andare....se hai dato anche poco meno di quel mille per mille, puoi ancora migliorare...


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anni 39 - dialogo
> 
> A tutte le persone, prima o poi, capita di provare desiderio di avere rapporti intimi con altre persone. E’ la natura che ci fa avere questo desiderio.
> Si può resistere a questo desiderio oppure si può decidere di cedere.
> ...


Tutte le sensazioni descritte le ho provate e mi sono abbandonata ad una passione sfrenata, che poi col tempo si è allentata per poi finire completamente. L'amante non so più che fine abbia fatto, e neppure mi interessa. L'amicizia con chi tradivo invece dura ancora oggi.


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non hai postato nulla di nuovo.
> A parte l'intestazione (che a volte è una 39enne, una volta sei tu, una volta è un'amica, una volta un amico) è la tua solita tesi che si basa su assunti non provati (ne ho evidenziato un paio).
> Io credo che chi sente questi bisogni, invece, abbia problemi di stima di sè, o di paura di abbandono, o insicurezze rispetto alle proprie capacità seduttive.
> Come vedi ci sono altri assunti totalmente opposti a questi tuoi.


Quello che ha postato Oscar è una storia che potrebbe rispecchiare il 90% della popolazione italiana, e chi non lo ha vissuto mai forse ha vissuto poco.
Chi si arrabbia tanto parlando di concetti del tutto diversi, quali insicurezze, paura di abbandono, insicurezza sulle cappacità seduttive, evidentemente non ha avuto la fortuna/sfortuna di incappare in queste piacevoli anche se devastanti tempeste interiori.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

quanti ipocriti giri di parole per dire che ci tira qualcosa.

_dannatamente vivi , demoni_, _l'animale appena ucciso._...quante cazzate.
Ci tira la brugola e il batacchio.
Punto.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Quello che ha postato Oscar è una storia che potrebbe rispecchiare il 90% della popolazione italiana, e chi non lo ha vissuto mai forse ha vissuto poco.
> Chi si arrabbia tanto parlando di concetti del tutto diversi, quali insicurezze, paura di abbandono, insicurezza sulle cappacità seduttive, evidentemente non ha avuto la fortuna/sfortuna di incappare in queste piacevoli anche se devastanti tempeste interiori.


ma parla per te!!
mo' stai a vedere che  chi non ha tradito ha vissuto poco!!


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oscar è come quei libri che molli e t'incazzi perchè ti da fastidio lasciare a metà un libro ma proprio non riesci ad andare avanti...


Oscar suscita sentimenti negativi perchè ci mette davanti il peggio dell'uomo/patner (senza offesa Oscar, lo sai che mi sei simpatico) in modo nudo e crudo e completamente esente da dubbi o rimorsi. Io penso che sia solo un uomo medio che ha voglia di scrivere un pò con un alto grado di masochismo dato che non gli interessa di farsi massacrare qui.
Le cose che dice Oscar le sento quotidianamente e di uomini che tradiscono senza alcun problema ce ne sono tantissimi là fuori. Forse è meglio parlare della realtà così come è.
Almeno Oscar ha voglia di approfondire ed ha una sarcastica ironia (spesso incomprensibile ai più)...


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quanti ipocriti giri di parole per dire che ci tira qualcosa.
> 
> _dannatamente vivi , _*demoni, l'animale appena ucciso....*quante cazzate.
> Ci tira la brugola e il batacchio.
> Punto.









di che animale parli?


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma parla per te!!
> mo' stai a vedere che  chi non ha tradito ha vissuto poco!!


Asu io parlo dai 16 ai 90 anni. Quante persone non hanno mai tradito? Intendo anche i fidanzati non i mariti. Chi non ha provato mai certe emozioni? Possibile che tu non le abbia mai provate?


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Oscar suscita sentimenti negativi perchè ci mette davanti il peggio dell'uomo/patner (senza offesa Oscar, lo sai che mi sei simpatico) in modo nudo e crudo e completamente esente da dubbi o rimorsi. Io penso che sia solo un uomo medio che ha voglia di scrivere un pò con un alto grado di masochismo dato che non gli interessa di farsi massacrare qui.
> Le cose che dice Oscar le sento quotidianamente e di uomini che tradiscono senza alcun problema ce ne sono tantissimi là fuori. Forse è meglio parlare della realtà così come è.
> Almeno Oscar ha voglia di approfondire ed ha una sarcastica ironia (spesso incomprensibile ai più)...


pensala come ti pare.
Se sei convinta che qui dentro non si parli in modo crudo e nudo su mille argomenti sei fuori strada.
Solo che non si parla tanto per vantarsi o per fare la mosca bianca (che poi sai che novità) ma per riflettere e confrontarsi.
Che uno dica che tradisce e lo fa con gusto vuol dire parlare nudo e crudo??


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> di che animale parli?


_ E’come nutrirsi. Posso versare lacrime per l’animale appena ucciso ma al tempo stesso mi sento sazia. _









ti eri persa questa chicca??


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensala come ti pare.
> Se sei convinta che qui dentro non si parli in modo crudo e nudo su mille argomenti sei fuori strada.
> Solo che non si parla tanto per vantarsi o per fare la mosca bianca (che poi sai che novità) ma per riflettere e confrontarsi.
> Che uno dica che tradisce e lo fa con gusto vuol dire parlare nudo e crudo??


Non dico che qui dentro non si parli in modo nudo e crudo, dico che tanti traditori tipo Oscar non stanno qua dentro ma altrove (Oscar dove lo trovi tutto 'sto tempo per scrivere?).
Asu oggi ti tira un pò o sbaglio?


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _ E’come nutrirsi. Posso versare lacrime per l’animale appena ucciso ma al tempo stesso mi sento sazia. _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me l'ero persa sì...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non dico che qui dentro non si parli in modo nudo e crudo, dico che tanti traditori tipo Oscar non stanno qua dentro ma altrove (Oscar dove lo trovi tutto 'sto tempo per scrivere?).
> Asu oggi ti tira un pò o sbaglio?


sbagli. Non mi tira affatto. E' che mi sarei rotta le palle di tutto sto elogio al tradimento e ai traditori come coraggiosi eroi dei due mondi che ammettono quanto gli tira andare con altre/i e che credono di dire grandi originalità quando scrivono ovvietà e cose vecchie come il cucco.
Poi, una volta va bene ma scrivere solo post di questo stampo..due cojoni!!


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Asu io parlo dai 16 ai 90 anni. Quante persone non hanno mai tradito? Intendo anche i fidanzati non i mariti. Chi non ha provato mai certe emozioni? Possibile che tu non le abbia mai provate?


io penso che crescere dovrebbe anche servire a qualcosa 
puoi aver fatto un sacco di cagate quando si ha l'età per fare cagate poi anche il tradimento dovrebbe essere archiviato.
quello che mi da fastidio è il tono compiaciuto di chi invece continua, nonostante tutto, a tradire senza più manco convinzione


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sbagli. Non mi tira affatto. E' che mi sarei rotta le palle di tutto sto elogio al tradimento e ai traditori come coraggiosi eroi dei due mondi che ammettono quanto gli tira andare con altre/i e che credono di dire grandi originalità quando scrivono ovvietà e cose vecchie come il cucco.
> Poi, una volta va bene ma scrivere solo post di questo stampo..due cojoni!!


Infatti ho detto che di cose così ne sento tutti i giorni, per cui concordo sul fatto che non ci sia nulla di nuovo. Il punto è che Oscar è rappresentativo della più o meno triste realtà. Non credo che i traditori siano eroi, assolutamente, ma persone deboli e poco cresciute. A volte tradire e soffrire per quello che si è fatto è una esperienza che cambia, come ha cambiato me. Oscar non ha mai duvuto perdere la persona che ama. Asu credo che tu non ti sia mai sputata in faccia quando ti sei specchiata. Io si. Magari se alla fine non fossi stata scoperta ora sarei qui a parlare come Oscar. Inoltre credo che molti traditi sono coscienti di esserlo e sta loro bene così. Il traditore perfetto non esiste, ci si può non accorgere una volta, due, ma tutta la vita no.
Ne conosco tatnissimi di uomini sposati che lacinao la battutina per sondare il terrendo, ti fanno capire che se ci stai loro pure e poi li vedo in giro con la bella famigliola tutti precisini.


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io penso che crescere dovrebbe anche servire a qualcosa
> puoi aver fatto un sacco di cagate quando si ha l'età per fare cagate poi anche il tradimento dovrebbe essere archiviato.
> quello che mi da fastidio è il tono compiaciuto di chi invece continua, nonostante tutto, a tradire senza più manco convinzione


Concordo, c'è una età per smettere che dovrebbe per lo meno coincidere col matrimonio. Ma sono pochi, credetemi, quelli che smettono. Ecco io cerco di capire il perchè. Perchè io ho smesso ed altri no? Io credo di essere maturata, di aver desiderato proprio di avere un solo uomo per tutto il resto della vita, ho desiderato l'unione "canonica" basata su amore fedeltà e prole.
Il punto che non comprendo è: se uno si sposa e fa una scelta sapendo che implica fedeltà ed unione per tutta la vita (solo in caso di matrimonio canonico), per quale ragine poi non la deve rispettare? La cosa che non comprendo è solo questa.  Se uno vuole vivere, anche in coppia, ma avendo anche altre donne, allora per coerenza non si dovrebbe sposare (qualcuno che ha fatto così lo conosco, convive ma senza matrimonio).


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che di cose così ne sento tutti i giorni, per cui concordo sul fatto che non ci sia nulla di nuovo. Il punto è che Oscar è rappresentativo della più o meno triste realtà. Non credo che i traditori siano eroi, assolutamente, ma persone deboli e poco cresciute. A volte tradire e soffrire per quello che si è fatto è una esperienza che cambia, come ha cambiato me. Oscar non ha mai duvuto perdere la persona che ama. Asu credo che tu non ti sia mai sputata in faccia quando ti sei specchiata. Io si. Magari se alla fine non fossi stata scoperta ora sarei qui a parlare come Oscar. *Inoltre credo che molti traditi sono coscienti di esserlo e sta loro bene così*. Il traditore perfetto non esiste, ci si può non accorgere una volta, due, ma tutta la vita no.
> Ne conosco tatnissimi di uomini sposati che lacinao la battutina per sondare il terrendo, ti fanno capire che se ci stai loro pure e poi li vedo in giro con la bella famigliola tutti precisini.


queste sono spregevoli scuse che usano i traditori ma non starò certo qui a discuterne oltre.
Quanto allo sputarsi in faccia stai tranquilla che qui dentro tutti abbiamo vissuto un'esperienza di traditore o di tradito.
Il passaggio successivo però dovrebbe portare ad una crescita e ad un modo di vedere le cose diverse, non continuare a sparare cazzate come fa oscar sul fatto che non si tradisce solo  per moralità o per mancanza di coraggio. Esistono mille altri motivi per non tradire e se dopo una certa età non si capisce io non so che dirti.
Quanto alla moglie di oscar io mi auguro per lui che non lo becchi mai perchè ho idea che, abbandonato e lasciato ,si sgonfierebbe come un palloncino bucato e si mangerebbe le mani per le cazzate nelle quali pensava di credere.

sul discorso degli uomini sposati che sondano non capisco il senso...allora?
s', ci sono i poveracci e le poveracce. Quindi??


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Concordo, c'è una età per smettere che dovrebbe per lo meno coincidere col matrimonio. *Ma sono pochi, credetemi, quelli che smettono. Ecco io cerco di capire il perchè*. Perchè io ho smesso ed altri no? Io credo di essere maturata, di aver desiderato proprio di avere un solo uomo per tutto il resto della vita, ho desiderato l'unione "canonica" basata su amore fedeltà e prole.
> Il punto che non comprendo è: se uno si sposa e fa una scelta sapendo che implica fedeltà ed unione per tutta la vita (solo in caso di matrimonio canonico), per quale ragine poi non la deve rispettare? La cosa che non comprendo è solo questa. Se uno vuole vivere, anche in coppia, ma avendo anche altre donne, allora per coerenza non si dovrebbe sposare (qualcuno che ha fatto così lo conosco, convive ma senza matrimonio).


si si, sarà pure così ma francamente me ne infischio.
ti ripeto, ho fatto un marea di belinate nella mia vita, ma c'è stato un momento, che credo venga per tutti, nel quale dici ok basta, mi sono divertita e ho sofferto e fatto soffrire.
ora semplicemente non me lo voglio più permettere


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io penso che crescere dovrebbe anche servire a qualcosa
> puoi aver fatto un sacco di cagate quando si ha l'età per fare cagate poi anche il tradimento dovrebbe essere archiviato.
> quello che mi da fastidio è il tono compiaciuto di chi invece continua, nonostante tutto, a tradire senza più manco convinzione


Anche secondo me e' cosi'... c'e' un tempo per tutto.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si si, sarà pure così ma francamente me ne infischio.
> ti ripeto, ho fatto un marea di belinate nella mia vita, ma c'è stato un momento, che credo venga per tutti, nel quale dici ok basta, mi sono divertita e ho sofferto *e fatto soffrire.
> ora semplicemente non me lo voglio più permettere*




























sembra così impossibile....


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me e' cosi'... c'e' un tempo per tutto.



ma è logico!!
se dopo una certa età non scatta qualcosa che fa passare in secondo piano ste cazzate allora rischi di fare la fine del vecchio califfo


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> queste sono spregevoli scuse che usano i traditori ma non starò certo qui a discuterne oltre.
> Quanto allo sputarsi in faccia stai tranquilla che qui dentro tutti abbiamo vissuto un'esperienza di traditore o di tradito.
> Il passaggio successivo però dovrebbe portare ad una crescita e ad un modo di vedere le cose diverse, non continuare a sparare cazzate come fa oscar sul fatto che non si tradisce solo  per moralità o per mancanza di coraggio. Esistono mille altri motivi per non tradire e se dopo una certa età non si capisce io non so che dirti.
> Quanto alla moglie di oscar io mi auguro per lui che non lo becchi mai perchè ho idea che, abbandonato e lasciato ,si sgonfierebbe come un palloncino bucato e si mangerebbe le mani per le cazzate nelle quali pensava di credere.
> ...


Asu io non credo che siano spregevoli scuse. Tanti non si accorgono, tanti mettono la testa sotto la sabbia. Ho sentito anche mogli chiedere al marito che se ne voleva andare a stare con l'amante di non rovinare la famiglia e di restare in famiglia continuando a vederla fuori.
Se si vuole capire veramente il meccanismo che c'è dietro al tradimento si devono ascoltare i traditori, leggere tra le righe di ciò che dicono altrimeni non ci può essere un confronto che invece è il motivo per cui esiste il forum.
Io non credo che Oscar creda che chi non tradisce lo faccia per moralità o mancanza di coraggio. Credo che Oscar rispetti anche scelte diverse dalle sue. Ma qui è lui che dovrebbe rispondere.


----------



## Old Shine (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> si si, sarà pure così ma francamente me ne infischio.
> ti ripeto, ho fatto un marea di belinate nella mia vita, ma c'è stato un momento, che credo venga per tutti, nel quale dici ok basta, mi sono divertita e ho sofferto e fatto soffrire.
> ora semplicemente non me lo voglio più permettere


Sono d'accordissimo con te (genovese?) infatti il punto è capire perchè invece i traditori non riescono a capire questo semplicissimo concetto.


----------



## Old reale (14 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sbagli. Non mi tira affatto. E' che mi sarei rotta le palle di tutto sto elogio al tradimento e ai traditori come coraggiosi eroi dei due mondi che ammettono quanto gli tira andare con altre/i e che credono di dire grandi originalità quando scrivono ovvietà e cose vecchie come il cucco.
> Poi, una volta va bene ma scrivere solo post di questo stampo..due cojoni!!


parlerei di eroi dei due MAPPAmondi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ops....m'è sfuggita...


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Asu io non credo che siano spregevoli scuse. Tanti non si accorgono, tanti mettono la testa sotto la sabbia. Ho sentito anche mogli chiedere al marito che se ne voleva andare a stare con l'amante di non rovinare la famiglia e di restare in famiglia continuando a vederla fuori.
> Se si vuole capire veramente il meccanismo che c'è dietro al tradimento si devono ascoltare i traditori, leggere tra le righe di ciò che dicono altrimeni non ci può essere un confronto che invece è il motivo per cui esiste il forum.
> *Io non credo che Oscar creda che chi non tradisce lo faccia per moralità o mancanza di coraggio*. Credo che Oscar rispetti anche scelte diverse dalle sue. Ma qui è lui che dovrebbe rispondere.


Mi pare abbia manifestato e scritto vari esempi al riguardo, che indicherebbero una sua visione di "pusillanimità" da parte dei non traditori/trici, parla spesso di incapacità a "vivere appieno" la "propria natura" (qual'è, secondo lui, senza tanti giri l'ha scritto e ribadito sovente, mi pare).

Su cosa tu ti possa basrae per dir che la sua visione sia diversa 'n 'zò proprio!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pare abbia manifestato e scritto vari esempi al riguardo, che indicherebbero una sua visione di "pusillanimità" da parte dei non traditori/trici, parla spesso di incapacità a "vivere appieno" la "propria natura" (qual'è, secondo lui, senza tanti giri l'ha scritto e ribadito sovente, mi pare).
> 
> Su cosa tu ti possa basrae per dir che la sua visione sia diversa 'n 'zò proprio!


è proprio questo che mi fa incazzare!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








vuoi fare  una cosa vigliacca e sporca nei confronti di chi dichiari tanto di amare e per il quale sei addiritttura disposto a dare la vita (ma non la verità 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )?
falla ma non venirmi a dire che se non la fanno gli altri è per mancanza di coraggio o per una questione di moralità (che poi sembra che moralità sia uguale  a  bestemmia)


----------



## lale75 (14 Aprile 2009)

Forse sarà anche vero che tutti, prima o poi, proviamo attrazione per qualcuno di diverso dal "solito" partner storico...forse la differenze, più che nel coraggio di tradire, sta nella forza di non farlo... che mi sembra molto più lodevole


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io penso che crescere dovrebbe anche servire a qualcosa
> puoi aver fatto un sacco di cagate quando si ha l'età per fare cagate poi anche il tradimento dovrebbe essere archiviato.
> quello che mi da fastidio è il tono compiaciuto di chi invece continua, nonostante tutto, a tradire senza più manco convinzione


Mah... secondo me tradire a 20 o a 40 è la stessa cosa. Sempre una bastardata che fai all'altro rimane. Perchè a 40 dovresti metterti più problemi che a 20? Per la cosiddetta maturità, o saggezza acquisita? Non so, le ho sempre ritenute cazzate... magari a 40 se ne ha solo meno voglia...


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mah... *secondo me tradire a 20 o a 40 è la stessa cosa.* Sempre una cazzata che fai all'altro rimane. Perchè a 40 dovresti metterti più problemi che a 20? Per la cosiddetta maturità, o saggezza acquisita? Non so, le ho sempre ritenute cazzate... magari a 40 se ne ha solo meno voglia...


a 20 anni del rispetto per la  persona che amavo me ne catafottevo
e a 20 ci può anche stare.
a 40 non me ne catafotto più manco per idea
poi oh..la cosidetta maturità non è mica una parolaccia.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mah... secondo me tradire a 20 o a 40 è la stessa cosa. Sempre una bastardata che fai all'altro rimane. Perchè a 40 dovresti metterti più problemi che a 20? Per la cosiddetta maturità, o saggezza acquisita? Non so, le ho sempre ritenute cazzate... magari a 40 se ne ha solo meno voglia...


Non sono d'accordo... e' una cagata a tutte le eta' ma a 40 si spera una persona abbia piu' senso della responsabilita' di un ventenne.

Tutto qui


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a 20 anni del rispetto per la persona che amavo me ne catafottevo
> e a 20 ci può anche stare.
> a 40 non me ne catafotto più manco per idea
> poi oh..la cosidetta maturità non è mica una parolaccia.


 Non tradire è innanzitutto rispetto per te stesso... l'altro viene dopo. E quello secondo me, se ce l'hai, è per carattere. Se a 20 anni sei un fedifrago e a 40 no, io credo sia quasi sempre solo una diminuzione di libido.


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non tradire è innanzitutto rispetto per te stesso... l'altro viene dopo. E quello secondo me, se ce l'hai, è per carattere. Se a 20 anni sei un fedifrago e a 40 no, *io credo sia quasi sempre solo una diminuzione di libido.*


che tristezza...quindi tu sei fedele solo perchè ti tira meno che a 20??


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo... e' una cagata a tutte le eta' ma a 40 si spera una persona abbia piu' senso della responsabilita' di un ventenne.
> 
> Tutto qui


 A conoscere certi ventenni e certi quarantenni, direi che tante volte si è più responsabili a vent'anni. Per me conta solo l'individuo, il singolo... ci sono quelli che non fanno stronzate neanche a vent'anni, e quelli che continuano a farle a cinquanta.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> che tristezza...quindi tu sei fedele solo perchè ti tira meno che a 20??


 cazzo dici... io ero fedele anche a venti.


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> cazzo dici... io ero fedele anche a venti.


sta halmino però eh?
quindi secondo te l'esperienza e la crescita non contano un cazzo?
sei come sei a 20 e dopo non cambia niente?


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sta halmino però eh?
> quindi secondo te l'esperienza e la crescita non contano un cazzo?
> sei come sei a 20 e dopo non cambia niente?


Ma sono halmino sempre, era un modo di dire...
Su certi aspetti del carattere secondo me cambia davvero poco. Si acquisisce esperienza, certo. E l'esperienza, unita al decadimento fisico e mentale, ci fa apparire più saggi...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A conoscere certi ventenni e certi quarantenni, direi che tante volte si è più responsabili a vent'anni. Per me conta solo l'individuo, il singolo... ci sono quelli che non fanno stronzate neanche a vent'anni, e quelli che continuano a farle a cinquanta.


Infatti per l'idea di non ever fatto nessun progresso dai 20 a 50 mi fa venir voglia di spararlo qualche colpo


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non tradire è innanzitutto *rispetto per te stesso...* l'altro viene dopo. E quello secondo me, se ce l'hai, è per carattere. Se a 20 anni sei un fedifrago e a 40 no, io credo sia quasi sempre solo una diminuzione di libido.


E' innegabile che a vent'anni si facciano cagate che col rispetto per se stessi e per la propria vita han ben poco a vedere (provare droghe, cazzate con l'auto/moto, sfide assurde)...

Ci sta anche chi è sempre stato "controllato", ma si presuppone che anche l'esperienza e l'assunzione di certi "valori" maturi con l'età...

Quanto alla libido, a volte è l'inverso del caso prospettato perchè, sempre secondo me, a 20 la puoi  "sfogare" più facilmente e senza tante paranoie, a 40 spesso, per ragioni famigliari e anche altro, se ancora l'hai la devi reprimere...e non sempre si riesce/vuole farlo...tant'è che, come leggiamo qui spesso, è più a rischio come età il 40enne che non il ventenne...


----------



## brugola (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' innegabile che a vent'anni si facciano cagate che col rispetto per se stessi e per la propria vita han ben poco a vedere (provare droghe, cazzate con l'auto/moto, sfide assurde)...
> 
> Ci sta anche chi è sempre stato "controllato", ma si presuppone che anche l'esperienza e l'assunzione di certi "valori" maturi con l'età...
> 
> *Quanto alla libido, a volte è l'inverso del caso prospettato perchè, sempre secondo me, a 20 la puoi "sfogare" più facilmente e senza tante paranoie, a 40 spesso, per ragioni famigliari e anche altro, se ancora l'hai la devi reprimere...e non sempre si riesce/vuole farlo...tant'è che, come leggiamo qui spesso, è più a rischio come età il 40enne che non il ventenne*...


quotolo.
più che il decadimento che a 40 anni non considero neanche, è la conoscenza  delle cose  che ti porta a fare o non fare determinate scelte


----------



## Old oscar (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Asu io non credo che siano spregevoli scuse. Tanti non si accorgono, tanti mettono la testa sotto la sabbia. Ho sentito anche mogli chiedere al marito che se ne voleva andare a stare con l'amante di non rovinare la famiglia e di restare in famiglia continuando a vederla fuori.
> Se si vuole capire veramente il meccanismo che c'è dietro al tradimento si devono ascoltare i traditori, leggere tra le righe di ciò che dicono altrimeni non ci può essere un confronto che invece è il motivo per cui esiste il forum.
> Io non credo che Oscar creda che chi non tradisce lo faccia per moralità o mancanza di coraggio. Credo che Oscar rispetti anche scelte diverse dalle sue. Ma qui è lui che dovrebbe rispondere.


 
certo che le rispetto.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' innegabile che a vent'anni si facciano cagate che col rispetto per se stessi e per la propria vita han ben poco a vedere (provare droghe, cazzate con l'auto/moto, sfide assurde)...
> 
> Ci sta anche chi è sempre stato "controllato", ma si presuppone che anche l'esperienza e l'assunzione di certi "valori" maturi con l'età...
> 
> Quanto alla libido, a volte è l'inverso del caso prospettato perchè, sempre secondo me, a 20 la puoi "sfogare" più facilmente e senza tante paranoie, a 40 spesso, per ragioni famigliari e anche altro, se ancora l'hai la devi reprimere...e non sempre si riesce/vuole farlo...tant'è che, come leggiamo qui spesso, è più a rischio come età il 40enne che non il ventenne...


Perchè dici che drogarsi non sarebbe rispetto per se stessi? O sei astemio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io parlo del venir meno alla parola data, che è ben altra cosa. Lì, manco di rispetto a me stesso.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto che di cose così ne sento tutti i giorni, per cui concordo sul fatto che non ci sia nulla di nuovo. Il punto è che Oscar è rappresentativo della più o meno triste realtà. Non credo che i traditori siano eroi, assolutamente, ma persone deboli e poco cresciute. A volte tradire e soffrire per quello che si è fatto è una esperienza che cambia, come ha cambiato me. Oscar non ha mai duvuto perdere la persona che ama.
> 
> Ne conosco tatnissimi di uomini sposati che lacinao la battutina per sondare il terrendo, ti fanno capire che se ci stai loro pure e poi li vedo in giro con la bella famigliola tutti precisini.


Neppure io credo che i traditori siano degli eroi. 
Non sempre la " crescita " è una cosa di cui vantarsi.

Rosso : dici ?

Verde :bene, invitane qualcuno qui sul forum, così, protetti dall'anonimità ci parlano un po' di loro, sarebbe interessante.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Concordo, c'è una età per smettere che dovrebbe per lo meno coincidere col matrimonio. Ma sono pochi, credetemi, quelli che smettono. Ecco io cerco di capire il perchè. Perchè io ho smesso ed altri no? Io credo di essere maturata, di aver desiderato proprio di avere un solo uomo per tutto il resto della vita, ho desiderato l'unione "canonica" basata su amore fedeltà e prole.
> Il punto che non comprendo è: se uno si sposa e fa una scelta sapendo che implica fedeltà ed unione per tutta la vita (solo in caso di matrimonio canonico), per quale ragine poi non la deve rispettare? La cosa che non comprendo è solo questa. Se uno vuole vivere, anche in coppia, ma avendo anche altre donne, allora per coerenza non si dovrebbe sposare (qualcuno che ha fatto così lo conosco, convive ma senza matrimonio).




parlando di tradimento e lasciando da parte un attimo il tradimento fatto con un'amante. 

Anche chi, essendo ammogliato/fidanzato utilizza i " servigi " di una prostituta commette un tradimento.
( per fortuna mia ( e delle mie finanze  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ) non rientro fra quelli che fanno uso di professioniste del sesso. ) ma mi capita di parlare con queste persone ( gli utilizzatori dei servigi )


Stando ai dati, sono una miriade gli uomini che fanno uso delle loro prestazioni. Di cui, la maggior parte, uomini sposati o fidanzati. 
Questa cosa non succede solo ora ma da tempi immemorabili. 

A quanto pare, le intenzioni buone ci sono sempre state, ma poi, la realtà è un'altra. 

Uomini sposati, o fidanzati che di tanto in tanto si concedono del sesso a pagamento ( all'insaputa della loro compagna ) ce ne sono un'infinità. Se lo concedono per tutta la vita e lo considerano un divertimento alla stregua di una partita a carte fra amici.

Se vuoi cercare di " capire " poi sempre parlare con qualcuno di loro ( il l'ho fatto ). Forse potrebbero esserti di aiuto nel capire molte cose.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> parlando di tradimento e lasciando da parte un attimo il tradimento fatto con un'amante.
> 
> Anche chi, essendo ammogliato/fidanzato utilizza i " servigi " di una prostituta commette un tradimento.
> *( per fortuna mia ( e delle mie finanze
> ...


ma tu sei di quelli che conoscono tutti?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








sarai mica uno di quelli che le smerigliano coi sondaggi


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> [/color]
> 
> parlando di tradimento e lasciando da parte un attimo il tradimento fatto con un'amante.
> 
> ...


 Tipo? Lo chiedo senza polemica, solo curiosità.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tipo? Lo chiedo senza polemica, solo curiosità.


Shine ha scritto 

" Il punto che non comprendo è: se uno si sposa e fa una scelta sapendo che implica fedeltà ed unione per tutta la vita (solo in caso di matrimonio canonico), per quale ragine poi non la deve rispettare? La cosa che non comprendo è solo questa. Se uno vuole vivere, anche in coppia, ma avendo anche altre donne, allora per coerenza non si dovrebbe sposare (qualcuno che ha fatto così lo conosco, convive ma senza matrimonio). "

Io le ho detto di provare a parlare con qualche cliente delle professioniste del sesso, forse la potrebbero aiutare a capire 
come mai tradiscono le loro compagne pur avendo scelto il matrimonio che implica fedeltà ed unione per tutta la vita. 
Era un consiglio che è facile da mettere in pratica, basta fingersi giornalista e andare nei luoghi appositi. 

Se davvero Shine ci tiene a capire facendo una ricerca sul campo e non per " sentito dire " o tramite letture,...........potrebbe essere un'idea.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Se uno vuole vivere, anche in coppia, ma avendo anche altre donne, allora per coerenza non si dovrebbe sposare (qualcuno che ha fatto così lo conosco, convive ma senza matrimonio).


Ma convivere per cosa? Per paura di stare da soli?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Asu io non credo che siano spregevoli scuse. Tanti non si accorgono, tanti mettono la testa sotto la sabbia. Ho sentito anche mogli chiedere al marito che se ne voleva andare a stare con l'amante di non rovinare la famiglia e di restare in famiglia continuando a vederla fuori.
> Se si vuole capire veramente il meccanismo che c'è dietro al tradimento si devono ascoltare i traditori, leggere tra le righe di ciò che dicono altrimeni non ci può essere un confronto che invece è il motivo per cui esiste il forum.
> Io non credo che Oscar creda che chi non tradisce lo faccia per moralità o mancanza di coraggio. *Credo che Oscar rispetti anche scelte diverse dalle sue.* Ma qui è lui che dovrebbe rispondere.




























Ci mancherebbe!!!
Il ladro che disprezza l'onesto!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Va be' che dice che chi non ruba lo fa solo per paura di essere scoperto ...o per moralità (come se avere una morale fosse una cosa spregevole...)


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ma convivere per cosa? Per paura di stare da soli?


 E' una paura umanissima, perchè ti meravigli? ... tante persone la hanno.


----------



## MK (14 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' una paura umanissima, perchè ti meravigli? ... tante persone la hanno.


Lo so che tante persone la hanno, ma stare con una persona per paura della solitudine mi mette tristezza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lo so che tante persone la hanno, ma stare con una persona per paura della solitudine mi mette tristezza.


 C'è anche chi sta con molte persone per paura della solitudne e mi sembra ancor più triste...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è anche chi sta con molte persone per paura della solitudne e mi sembra ancor più triste...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Ma poi perchè avere paura della solitudine??
Per me siamo anche in troppi


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lo so che tante persone la hanno, ma stare con una persona per paura della solitudine mi mette tristezza.


 
anche qui, come in chi tradisce c'è molta ipocrisia, pusillanimità, falsità.
Sarebbe meglio essere coerenti con se stessi e rimanere da soli piuttosto che stare con una persona che non si ama solamente per paura di rimanere da soli. 
Eppure succede; succede che arrivati ad una certa età, dopo essersi " divertiti " si scelga di stare con una persona anche se non la si ama, solamente per paura di star soli. 
Se dovessero separarsi tutte le coppie in cui c'è un traditore, tutte le coppie in cui si sta insieme per abitudine e tutte quelle in cui si sta insieme solo per paura di rimaner soli, beh, delle coppie over 35/40 ne rimarrebbero davvero poche, mi sà.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anche qui, come in chi tradisce c'è molta ipocrisia, pusillanimità, falsità.
> Sarebbe meglio essere coerenti con se stessi e rimanere da soli piuttosto che stare con una persona che non si ama solamente per paura di rimanere da soli.
> Eppure succede; succede che arrivati ad una certa età, dopo essersi " divertiti " si scelga di stare con una persona anche se non la si ama, solamente per paura di star soli.
> * Se dovessero separarsi tutte le coppie in cui c'è un traditore, tutte le coppie in cui si sta insieme per abitudine e tutte quelle in cui si sta insieme solo per paura di rimaner soli, beh, delle coppie over 35/40 ne rimarrebbero davvero poche, mi sà*.


sei sicuro di non rientrare nella categoria??
quelli che tradiscono ma non lo dicono per non far soffrire  , perchè loro amano tanto chi tradiscono ,non sono quelli che hanno paura che il tradito,una volta scoperto il tradimento, con un poderoso calcio nel culo  li lasci soli?


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> C'è anche chi sta con molte persone per paura della solitudne e mi sembra ancor più triste...


Compagno/a ufficiale e contorno vario? Sì sono d'accordo, è ancora più triste.


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> Eppure succede; succede che arrivati ad una certa età, dopo essersi " divertiti " si scelga di stare con una persona *anche se non la si ama*, solamente per paura di star soli.


Eh lo so che succede, lo so benissimo. Non comprendo il meccanismo ma so che è comportamento diffuso.


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> [/color]
> 
> parlando di tradimento e lasciando da parte un attimo il tradimento fatto con un'amante.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo questi giorni ho poco tempo... In breve, parlo spesso sia con i clienti che con le prostitute ed ho vari amici che arrivano fino in Germania per poter andare indisturbati nei bordelli. Le risposte? Andare con una prostituta non è tradiemnto, mia moglie non mi da il ...... la prostituta è una professionista. Ecco le risposte. Poi c'è chi dice che la prostituta ascolta i problemi e la moglie no, anche le prostitute dicono che alcuni vogliono solo parlare.
Conclusioni: che chi va per fare sesso professionale, c'è chi scarica problemi coniugali. La domanda è sempre la stessa. Che si sposano a fare? In realtà questa gente non ha le palle per vivere una vita coerente. 
Scusate il riassunto riduttivo ma non ho proprio tempo ora.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Eh lo so che succede, lo so benissimo. Non comprendo il meccanismo ma so che è comportamento diffuso.


ma se hai appena scritto che lo fanno per la solitudine.
Cos'è che non comprendi?
mah...


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se hai appena scritto che lo fanno per la solitudine.
> Cos'è che non comprendi?
> mah...


Come si possa fare. Ci sono gli amici, la famiglia, i figli. E i momenti di solitudine si possono riempire di tante passioni.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

Chi non sa stare da solo e' un pessimo compagno.

Che ve lo dico a fare


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Chi non sa stare da solo e' un pessimo compagno.


Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Come si possa fare. Ci sono gli amici, la famiglia, i figli. E i momenti di solitudine si possono riempire di tante passioni.


A volte mi lascia basita il tuo stupirti di cose assolutamente normali , che rendono l'uomo quello che è: un concentrato d'incertezze, paure e fragilità.
Non ne vedi intorno a te? non ne sei mai vittima? che culo!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

io la gente non la capisco.
stare soli oggi è un lusso esagerato


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

*concordo.*



Lettrice ha detto:


> *Chi non sa stare da solo e' un pessimo compagno.*
> 
> Che ve lo dico a fare


 Innanzitutto per se stesso. Quindi come potrebbe mai esserlo per un altro?


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Lo so che tante persone la hanno, ma stare con una persona per paura della solitudine mi mette tristezza.


 Su questo concordo. Ma a tanti mette ancora più tristezza stare soli. Dipende da tante cose... carattere innanzitutto. 
Sto bene solo, ma se trovo la persona giusta sto benissimo anche in compagnia. Poi ci sono i solitari veri, quelli che a prescindere da qualunque altra considerazione, si trovano bene solo così.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. Ma a tanti mette ancora più tristezza stare soli. Dipende da tante cose... carattere innanzitutto.
> Sto bene solo, ma se trovo la persona giusta sto benissimo anche in compagnia. *Poi ci sono i solitari veri, quelli che a prescindere da qualunque altra considerazione, si trovano bene solo così*.


Mi sa che io sono una


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> anni 39 - dialogo
> 
> A tutte le persone, prima o poi, capita di provare desiderio di avere rapporti intimi con altre persone. E’ la natura che ci fa avere questo desiderio.
> Si può resistere a questo desiderio oppure si può decidere di cedere.
> ...


io riconosco le solite puttanate per giustificare il tradimento da chi, evidentemente, non si sente tanto apposto. chi tradisce ed è sereno non si spara certi pipponi mentali. non ha bisogno di giustificarsi. non ha bisogno di spiegarsi. lo fa e basta.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *io riconosco le solite puttanate per giustificare il tradimento da chi, evidentemente, non si sente tanto apposto.* chi tradisce ed è sereno non si spara certi pipponi mentali. non ha bisogno di giustificarsi. non ha bisogno di spiegarsi. lo fa e basta.












   ah racchietta....mi mancava la tua diplomazia


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi sa che io sono una


I veri solitari, sono davvero rari. Non riescono a convivere con nessuno, a prescindere dall'esistenza o meno di qualche problema. Davvero pensi di essere così?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> *Quello che ha postato Oscar è una storia che potrebbe rispecchiare il 90% della popolazione italiana, e chi non lo ha vissuto mai forse ha vissuto poco.*
> Chi si arrabbia tanto parlando di concetti del tutto diversi, quali insicurezze, paura di abbandono, insicurezza sulle cappacità seduttive, evidentemente non ha avuto la fortuna/sfortuna di incappare in queste piacevoli anche se devastanti tempeste interiori.


ma de che?


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I veri solitari, sono davvero rari. Non riescono a convivere con nessuno, a prescindere dall'esistenza o meno di qualche problema. Davvero pensi di essere così?


Si... piu' va avanti e piu' mi sembra marcata come cosa.


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

non è nè un vanto nè una pecca amare la solitudine.
è questione di carattere, di abitudini, di cultura
per me è incomprensibile che ci sia gente che non riesce a stare da sola, probabilmente a loro sembrerà assurdo chi ama stare solo.
il giusto equilibrio come al solito, però quando la sera rientro a casa e tutto tace tiro un fiato


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si... piu' va avanti e piu' mi sembra marcata come cosa.


Beh... mica male. E' molto meglio essere incapaci di stare in compagnia, che essere incapaci di stare soli.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Asu io parlo dai 16 ai 90 anni. Quante persone non hanno mai tradito? Intendo anche i fidanzati non i mariti. Chi non ha provato mai certe emozioni? Possibile che tu non le abbia mai provate?


 
io. è grave? non è che perché uno fa qualcosa di discutibile, debba necessariamente "giustificarsi" dicendo che tanto tutti lo fanno o lo hanno fatto. cazzo come quello che viene sgamato sul pullman senza biglietto e dice al controllore "ma guardi che non sono il solo!". sticazzi. io ho sempre l'abbonamento.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh... mica male. E' molto meglio essere incapaci di stare in compagnia, che essere incapaci di stare soli.


Ma riesco a stare in compagnia...ma la cosa non deve essere invasiva 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sicuramente non riuscirei a vivere con qualcuno.

Impressionante la differenza tra me e Sbarella che saluta la gente per strada quando io manco guardo chi mi passa di fianco


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è nè un vanto nè una pecca amare la solitudine.
> è questione di carattere, di abitudini, di cultura
> * per me è incomprensibile che ci sia gente che non riesce a stare da sola,* probabilmente a loro sembrerà assurdo chi ama stare solo.
> il giusto equilibrio come al solito, però quando la sera rientro a casa e tutto tace tiro un fiato



anche a me.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Ma riesco a stare in compagnia...ma la cosa non deve essere invasiva*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Questo vale per molti... sono pochi a sopportare un invadente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah racchietta....mi mancava la tua diplomazia















 dovrei farlo per mestiere, potrei far cessare ogni guerra.
dammi un consiglio, dato che sono arrivata a pagina 10, le altre le salto a piè pari perché come nelle precedenti ci sono le solite giustificazioni e ipocrisie, o continuo a leggere perché c'è una qualche rivelazione scottante?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non è nè un vanto nè una pecca amare la solitudine.
> è questione di carattere, di abitudini, di cultura
> per me è incomprensibile che ci sia gente che non riesce a stare da sola, probabilmente a loro sembrerà assurdo chi ama stare solo.
> il giusto equilibrio come al solito, però quando la sera rientro a casa e tutto tace tiro un fiato


la gente che non riesce a stare da sola forse è perchè non sta bene con se stessa.

Quando sono un " po'così " sento il bisogno di compagnia, per fuggire da me stesso. Quando sto bene con me stesso sto meravigliosamente bene a starmene da solo.

Anche a me capita di tirare sospiri di sollievo quando posso starmene da solo, seppur amo stare con la gente.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo vale per molti... sono pochi a sopportare un invadente.



Pero' ho un livello di tolleranza bassissimo... la socialita' mi prende ai coglioni, dover offrire qualcosa da bere... sorridere a battute che trovo del cazzo... dover parlare del piu' e del meno... 

Riesco a sopportare le persone che mi conoscono e son poche... perche' se a un certo punto mi son rotta i coglioni posso mandare via senza problemi


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *la gente che non riesce a stare da sola forse è perchè non sta bene con se stessa.*
> 
> .


ma sai, non credo neanche che sia così.
credo sia proprio questione di carattere e di abitudine.
a me per esempio il silenzio fa godere, conosce gente che non sopporta di stare zitta per più di 10 minuti.
poi anche io ho gli attacchi di chiacchericcio e faccio telefonate chilometriche


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' ho un livello di tolleranza bassissimo... la socialita' mi prende ai coglioni, *dover offrire qualcosa da bere*... sorridere a battute che trovo del cazzo... dover parlare del piu' e del meno...
> 
> Riesco a sopportare le persone che mi conoscono e son poche... perche' se a un certo punto mi son rotta i coglioni posso mandare via senza problemi


 Lo so rabbina, preferisci che a pagare sia l'altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte tutto, ti capisco... anche per me sono poche le persone con cui sto davvero bene. Proprio per questo quelle poche me le tengo strette.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so rabbina, preferisci che a pagare sia l'altro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rabbina mai, non e' per il soldo i convenevoli mi rompono i coglioni 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche io me le tengo strette... e' ammetto mi faccia piacere siano sparse un po' qua un la e quindi a basso mentenimento... ma se mi chiamano corro


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma sai, non credo neanche che sia così.
> credo sia proprio questione di carattere e di abitudine.
> a me per esempio il silenzio fa godere, conosce gente che non sopporta di stare zitta per più di 10 minuti.
> poi anche io ho gli attacchi di chiacchericcio e faccio telefonate chilometriche


una volta parlavo molto anche io, ora trovo più divertente stare ad ascoltare. 
Non parlo mai di me, a meno che mi si venga chiesto. 
MI accorgo però che la gente, in genere, ci tiene a dirti tutto di se, tipo:

ieri ho fatto questo, domani faccio questo, etc. etc. 

sembra quasi che se non raccontano  a qualcuno le cose che fanno, in realtà, non le hanno fatte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

*elementare watson*



oscar ha detto:


> una volta parlavo molto anche io, ora trovo più divertente stare ad ascoltare.
> Non parlo mai di me, a meno che mi si venga chiesto.
> MI accorgo però che la gente, in genere, ci tiene a dirti tutto di se, tipo:
> 
> ...


ecco perché parli sempre di tradimento..


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco perché parli sempre di tradimento..













dici che siccome non ci legge possiamo insultarlo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




occhio non vede cuore non duole..


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche a me.


 posso farti/vi una domanda?
avere una gemella non fa sentire quasi automaticamente meno soli?
non so nemmeno se siete omo o etero però...
il fenomeno gemelli mi ha sempre incuriosito tanto che ho sempre detto alla mia ex moglie che non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto averne una coppia.
scusate l'OT.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> posso farti/vi una domanda?
> avere una gemella non fa sentire quasi automaticamente meno soli?
> non so nemmeno se siete omo o etero però...
> il fenomeno gemelli mi ha sempre incuriosito tanto che ho sempre detto alla mia ex moglie che non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto averne una coppia.
> scusate l'OT.


per me è un dono incredibile.
Certo con lei non mi sono mai sentita sola ma è un rapporto che si è ingigantito ed è diventato quasi perfetto  col tempo. Oggi posso dire tranquillamente che senza di lei la mia vita sarebbe ben triste e quasi insopportabilmente  difficile


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> posso farti/vi una domanda?
> avere una gemella non fa sentire quasi automaticamente meno soli?
> non so nemmeno se siete omo o etero però...
> il fenomeno gemelli mi ha sempre incuriosito tanto che ho sempre detto alla mia ex moglie che non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto averne una coppia.
> scusate l'OT.


certo aiuta parecchio
che mi ricordi io e asu siamo state insieme sempre, da piccole vicine, da adolescenti vicine, ci siamo allontanate solo per un breve periodo.
il gemello è diverso dal fratello certamente


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me è un dono incredibile.
> Certo con lei non mi sono mai sentita sola ma è un rapporto che si è ingigantito ed è diventato quasi perfetto col tempo. Oggi posso dire tranquillamente che senza di lei la mia vita sarebbe ben triste e quasi insopportabilmente difficile





Brugola ha detto:


> certo aiuta parecchio
> che mi ricordi io e asu siamo state insieme sempre, da piccole vicine, da adolescenti vicine, ci siamo allontanate solo per un breve periodo.
> il gemello è diverso dal fratello certamente


anche se siete lontane? perchè in simbiosi si potrebbe vivere anche fra fratelli che hanno pochissima differenza di età...
siete etero o mo?
scusate se sono indiscreto, manco a dirlo che un fancù è messo in conto..


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> posso farti/vi una domanda?
> avere una gemella non fa sentire quasi automaticamente meno soli?
> non so nemmeno se siete omo o etero però...
> il fenomeno gemelli mi ha sempre incuriosito tanto che ho sempre detto alla mia ex moglie che non mi sarebbe dispiaciuto averne una coppia.
> scusate l'OT.


 
conosco una sola coppia di gemelle, hanno circa 40anni. 
Si vestono in maniera quasi identica. 
Se ne stanno sempre un po' in disparte; vivono quasi in simbios ( forse troppo). Probabilmente aiuta a sentirsi meno soli, ma si corre il rischio di non aprirsi al mondo esterno vivendo così una solitudine in coppia.

PS : Hanno sempre incuriosito anche me.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> conosco una sola coppia di gemelle, hanno circa 40anni.
> Si vestono in maniera quasi identica.
> Se ne stanno sempre un po' in disparte; vivono quasi in simbios ( forse troppo). Probabilmente aiuta a sentirsi meno soli, ma si corre il rischio di non aprirsi al mondo esterno vivendo così una solitudine in coppia.
> 
> PS : Hanno sempre incuriosito anche me.


 dillo che sei un LORO amico....


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche se siete lontane? perchè in simbiosi si potrebbe vivere anche fra fratelli che hanno pochissima differenza di età...
> siete etero o mo?
> scusate se sono indiscreto, manco a dirlo che un fancù è messo in conto..


fancù  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma che cosa intendi etero o mo? vorrai dire bizigote  o monozigote.
siamo bizigote.
non so come spiegarti, abbiamo un'altra sorella che amiamo moltissimo ma è un rapporto diverso, sono amori di tipo diverso
con una gemella vivi in totale armonia, pur con gli scazzi perchè c'è una comprensione che va oltre il normale rapporto fraterno.
abbiamo avuto periodi di scazzi gravi, ma ormai sono veramente tanti anni che non litighiamo più
probabilmente perchè prima di incazzarci cerchiamo di comprendere, o forse perchè c'è una tale dose di amore che spazza via i motivi di incomprensione


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> fancù
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 eterozigote o omozigote, certo..che avevi capito? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








quindi non è un semplice rapporto fraterno, ma nemmeno la simbiosi di cui si parla tra gli individui omozigoti...
capito comunque..


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> eterozigote o omozigote, certo..che avevi capito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è più che una simbiosi.
direi una fusione


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> c'è più che una simbiosi.
> direi una fusione


 fra voi due o gli omozigoti? mi sto perdendo....


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> fra voi due o gli omozigoti? mi sto perdendo....


fra noi racchio!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che mi frega degli omozigoti?? chi li conosce?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> eterozigote o omozigote, certo..che avevi capito?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è difficile da spiegare- Simbiosi no ma io se non sento brugoletta un giorno sto male..
e poi ci sono capitate incidenti a distanza di anni uguali.
Cazzatine ma simboliche.
Ti dico solo che abbiamo la stesa cicatrice su un braccio, fatta allo stesso modo ma a distanza di anni.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dillo che sei un LORO amico....


?
non capisco, 
perchè dovrei dire che sono un loro amico ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ?
> non capisco,
> perchè dovrei dire che sono un loro amico ?


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ?
> non capisco,
> perchè dovrei dire che sono un loro amico ?




















a' oscare...era una battuta....individuavo le due gemelle tue conoscenti con asu e brugola...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


 non le chiederò i danni morali e fisici che mi ha procurato questa appropriazione indebita solo perchè condivido...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è difficile da spiegare- Simbiosi no ma io se non sento brugoletta un giorno sto male..
> e poi ci sono capitate incidenti a distanza di anni uguali.
> Cazzatine ma simboliche.
> Ti dico solo che abbiamo la stesa cicatrice su un braccio, fatta allo stesso modo ma a distanza di anni.


 grazie per le spiegazioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> grazie per le spiegazioni.


credimi, avere una gemella/o   è  una gran fortuna!


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> credimi, avere una gemella/o è una gran fortuna!


 ne sono convinto...non a caso mi sarebbe piaciuto averne..


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a' oscare...era una battuta....individuavo le due gemelle tue conoscenti con asu e brugola...


non avevo letto i loro post ma solamente il tuo, li ho letti solo adesso,
non sapevo che fossero gemelle. 

Io parlavo di due mie conoscenti nella vita " reale "


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo concordo. Ma a tanti mette ancora più tristezza stare soli. Dipende da tante cose... carattere innanzitutto.
> Sto bene solo, ma se trovo la persona giusta sto benissimo anche in compagnia. *Poi ci sono i solitari veri, quelli che a prescindere da qualunque altra considerazione, si trovano bene solo così*.


Credo di essere una solitaria part-time...


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Credo di essere una solitaria part-time...


 Quello lo siamo un po' tutti, però!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> una volta parlavo molto anche io, ora trovo più divertente stare ad ascoltare.
> Non parlo mai di me, *a meno che mi si venga chiesto.*
> MI accorgo però che la gente, in genere, ci tiene a dirti tutto di se, tipo:
> 
> ...


are you sure?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> are you sure?


 
nella vita " reale " si, 
qui, coperto dall'anonimato, mi lascio un pochino andare, forse troppo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> nella vita " reale " si,
> qui, coperto dall'anonimato, mi lascio un pochino andare, forse troppo.


 a me non sembra proprio....tu sei quello che fa domande e non dice mai nulla di sè


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a me non sembra proprio....tu sei quello che fa domande e non dice mai nulla di sè


infatti, come ho detto 

_" ...........trovo più divertente stare ad ascoltare. 
Non parlo mai di me, *a meno che mi si venga chiesto. ( qui, sul forum, coperto dall'anonimato, mi lascio andare un pochino, forse troppo )*  "
_


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti, come ho detto
> 
> _" ...........trovo più divertente stare ad ascoltare. _
> _Non parlo mai di me, *a meno che mi si venga chiesto. ( qui, sul forum, coperto dall'anonimato, mi lascio andare un pochino, forse troppo )* "_


 qui sul forum tu hai detto, anche se richiesto, che non sei qui per parlare di te, non ti interessa.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti, come ho detto
> 
> _" ...........trovo più divertente stare ad ascoltare. _
> _Non parlo mai di me, *a meno che mi si venga chiesto. ( qui, sul forum, coperto dall'anonimato, mi lascio andare un pochino, forse troppo )* "_


 quando ti è stato chiesto non hai risposto oscar....houdini ti fa una pippa oscar...e non dico che non sia una qualità, per te....assurgerlo livello di comunicazione in un forum (dove manco ci si guarda in faccia) può risultare per lo meno "fastidioso"....
e comunque ci si può abituare a tutto...


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> nella vita " reale " si,
> qui, *coperto dall'anonimato*, mi lascio un pochino andare, forse troppo.


 brutta cosa. non avevo mai pensato in questi termini; per te cosa cambia?


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quando ti è stato chiesto non hai risposto oscar....houdini ti fa una pippa oscar...e non dico che non sia una qualità, per te....assurgerlo livello di comunicazione in un forum (dove manco ci si guarda in faccia) può risultare per lo meno "fastidioso"....
> e comunque ci si può abituare a tutto...


chiariamo 'stu fatto 

1-  nella vita " reale " parlando di discorsi leggeri del tipo 

" ieri sono andato al mare, mi sono comprato una macchina nuova etc. etc. " non mi piace parlare di me.

2- nella vita " reale " parlando di discorsi " pesanti " del tipo 

" avere un'amante oppure no,  " 
non mi piace parlare di me, anche perchè lo reputo estremamente pericoloso. Meglio tenersi " certi " argomenti per se.


3- su questo four non mi va di parlare di me perchè  perchè ritengo che la mia vita privata non sia così interessante. 

E poi come ho detto tempo fà 

si può parlare di calcio senza per forza raccontare le proprie partite fatte nel campetto dell'oratorio 


detto ciò, 
capisco benissimo che questo mio comportamento possa essere fastidioso.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> chiariamo 'stu fatto
> 
> 1- nella vita " reale " parlando di discorsi leggeri del tipo
> 
> ...


domandare è lecito, rispondere è cortesia...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> chiariamo 'stu fatto
> 
> 1- nella vita " reale " parlando di discorsi leggeri del tipo
> 
> ...


io non ho detto che sia fastidios, mi sono limitata a rimarcare che non è vero che se ti viene richiesto parli di te. stop


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> domandare è lecito, rispondere è cortesia...


spero di essere stato cortese, la scortesia è una cosa che detesto, sia subirla che darla.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> spero di essere stato cortese, la scortesia è una cosa che detesto, sia subirla che darla.


 quando ti è stata chiesta un'opinione che riguardava il tuo sentire e che ineluttabilmente andava a apare nel privato non hai risposto. solo questo ti si è fatto notare...parlare in generale va bene, ma se poi non si parla anche di sè stessi si ha sempre l'impressione che si predichi bene e razzoli male e questo ad un'interlocutore può infastidire. non dico che non ci si dorme di notte, ma se si è su un forum (anche e) soprattutto per discutere, che si discuta...altro discorso sono le informazioni personali per cui un utente può essere facilmente riconosciuto nella realtà.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io non ho detto che sia fastidios, mi sono limitata a rimarcare che non è vero che se ti viene richiesto parli di te. stop


 
infatti, nessuno dice che l'abbia detto tu, batuffolino giallo.

quando mi viene chiesto di parlare di me a volte lo faccio apertamente, a volte velatamente, a volte non lo faccio per nulla, anche se sembra che stia parlando di me. 
perchè, come ho deto a Reale 

_" si può parlare di calcio senza per forza raccontare le proprie partite fatte nel campetto dell'oratorio_ "



uffa, ste' donne !!!!

ps : non so' come inserire la faccina che manda i bacetti, altrimenti la inserirei, va beh, fai finta che ci sia


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti, nessuno dice che l'abbia detto tu, batuffolino giallo.
> 
> quando mi viene chiesto di parlare di me a volte lo faccio apertamente, a volte velatamente, a volte non lo faccio per nulla, anche se sembra che stia parlando di me.
> perchè, come ho deto a Reale
> ...


batuffollino giallo??????


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quando ti è stata chiesta un'opinione che riguardava il tuo sentire e che ineluttabilmente andava a apare nel privato non hai risposto. solo questo ti si è fatto notare...parlare in generale va bene, ma se poi non si parla anche di sè stessi si ha sempre l'impressione che si predichi bene e razzoli male e questo ad un'interlocutore può infastidire. non dico che non ci si dorme di notte, ma se si è su un forum (anche e) soprattutto per discutere, che si discuta...altro discorso sono le informazioni personali per cui un utente può essere facilmente riconosciuto nella realtà.


sono completamente d'accordo con te, il mio modo di esprimermi può dar adito a molti fraintendimenti, ne sono consapevole. 

però si potrebbe anche rispettare il fatto che io non voglia parlare di me.

infatti, è quello che dico da quando sono qui, discutamo di un argomento senza perdersi nel cosa fa o cosa non fa Oscar


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sono completamente d'accordo con te, il mio modo di esprimermi può dar adito a molti fraintendimenti, ne sono consapevole.
> 
> però si potrebbe anche rispettare il fatto che io non voglia parlare di me.
> 
> infatti, è quello che dico da quando sono qui, discutamo di un argomento senza perdersi nel cosa fa o cosa non fa Oscar


 ma siamo curiosi


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ma siamo curiosi


Oscar: della serie se ne parla bene, se ne parla male, ma se ne parla sempre!


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io. è grave? non è che perché uno fa qualcosa di discutibile, debba necessariamente "giustificarsi" dicendo che tanto tutti lo fanno o lo hanno fatto. cazzo come quello che viene sgamato sul pullman senza biglietto e dice al controllore "ma guardi che non sono il solo!". sticazzi. io ho sempre l'abbonamento.


Se ti riferisci a me io non mi devo proprio giustificare di nulla, nella vita si fanno esperienze e si cresce, chi più chi meno, fatto sta che ora sono una massima sostenitrice della fedeltà e nel mio caso è forse anche più difficile, dico forse perchè al momento non mi costa fatica a dire il vero. Sono  comunque felice di aver vissuto alcune emozioni quando è stato il momento di farlo.
Se ti riferisci in generale io non faccio che constatare quella che SECONDO ME è la realtà ed esprimo la mia opinione. Il fatto che io debba mantenere il segreto spinge molti a confidare l'inconfidabile.
Sulla tua domanda se è grave, non vale neppure la pena rispondere.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sono completamente d'accordo con te, il mio modo di esprimermi può dar adito a molti fraintendimenti, ne sono consapevole.
> 
> però si potrebbe anche rispettare il fatto che io non voglia parlare di me.
> 
> *infatti, è quello che dico da quando sono qui, discutamo di un argomento senza perdersi nel cosa fa o cosa non fa Oscar*


 oscar scusa, se il discorso lo inizi tu e quindi si presume che in un modo o nell'altro ti riguardi, quello che hai scritto crolla come un castello di carte...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Oscar: della serie se ne parla bene, se ne parla male, ma se ne parla sempre!



e se ci siam fissati che possiamo farci??
d'altronde un faro nel forum mancava 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Shine, una sana ed ironica critica non vuol dire parlare nè bene nè male sempre di qualcuno.
Se uno spara cazzate io lo dico. Stop.
Può essere oscar, angelodelmale o chiunque altro.
You know what I mean??


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> oscar scusa, se il discorso lo inizi tu e quindi si presume che in un modo o nell'altro ti riguardi, quello che hai scritto crolla come un castello di carte...


 
e perchè mai ? 
a volte mi riguarda, a volte no, non è così importante, l'importante è il discorso in sè.

se apro un discorso sull'ippica non è detto che io vada a cavallo


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se ci siam fissati che possiamo farci??
> d'altronde un faro nel forum mancava
> 
> 
> ...


I perfecly understand what u mean and I agree, too.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Oscar: della serie se ne parla bene, se ne parla male, ma se ne parla sempre!


 
casomai il contraio, vorrei non si parlasse mai di me ( in prima persona ) 
vorrei che ci si fermasse a parlare dell'argomento proposto.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> I perfecly understand what u mean and I agree, too.


 
state facendo una dimostrazione di virilità intellettuale o avete un'improvvisa difficoltà ad esprimervi in italiano ?


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e perchè mai ?
> a volte mi riguarda, a volte no, non è così importante, l'importante è il discorso in sè.
> 
> se apro un discorso sull'ippica non è detto che io vada a cavallo


 ma ti piace o non ti piace...riguarda comunque te...e se nel discorso io te lo chiedo (con un motivo, ovviamente, non solo perchè non ho una benemerita cippa di niente da fare) non mi sembra opportuno che tu non risponda. e se lo fai mi aspetto una motivazione...altrimenti apro un'enciclopedia sull'argomento e me la leggo...


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> casomai il contraio, vorrei non si parlasse mai di me ( in prima persona )
> vorrei che ci si fermasse a parlare dell'argomento proposto.


Era una pura costatazione...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

fare una sana ed ironica critica non è cercare in ogni maniera di sbeffeggiare in continuazione qualsiasi cosa una persona scriva. 
E' qualcos'altro, non so' definire cosa sia ma non è sana.


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> state facendo una dimostrazione di virilità intellettuale o avete un'improvvisa difficoltà ad esprimervi in italiano ?


Io ho semplicemente risposto alla domanda e mi è venuto di risponere nella stessa lingua...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Era una pura costatazione...


l'avevo constatato anche io


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> fare una sana ed ironica critica non è cercare in ogni maniera di sbeffeggiare in continuazione qualsiasi cosa una persona scriva.
> E' qualcos'altro, non so' definire cosa sia ma non è sana.



io non sbeffeggio, prendo proprio per il culo con ironia. Rispondo con prese per il culo ai tuoi continui post provocatori.
Se la cosa t'infastidisce tanto non c'è problema oscar, t'ignorerò tout court


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io non sbeffeggio, prendo proprio per il culo con ironia. Rispondo con prese per il culo ai tuoi continui post provocatori.
> *Se la cosa t'infastidisce tanto non c'è problema oscar, t'ignorerò tout court*


 fino al prossimo post (che fra l'altro arriverà fra 3 secondi netti)


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma ti piace o non ti piace...riguarda comunque te...e se nel discorso io te lo chiedo (con un motivo, ovviamente, non solo perchè non ho una benemerita cippa di niente da fare) non mi sembra opportuno che tu non risponda. e se lo fai mi aspetto una motivazione...altrimenti apro un'enciclopedia sull'argomento e me la leggo...


a volte poptrebbe essere anche inopportuno chiederlo, per questo che non si ha una risposta.

Aprire un'enciclopedia sul calcio non è come parlare di calcio con delle persone. Ma, se parlo di calcio con delle persone, non mi importa cosa fanno nella vita privata, quanti anni hanno, se le loro mogli sanno che loro vanno in giro a parlare di calcio etc. etc.. Si parla di calcio e basta


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Compagno/a ufficiale e contorno vario? Sì sono d'accordo, è ancora più triste.


 Anche single con relazioni multiple.


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> l'avevo constatato anche io


La ricerca di *costatato* non ha prodotto risultati.

Ti suggeriamo alcuni lemmi tra i quali  potrebbe esserci quello che cercavi.





costàta s.f.    costatàre v.tr., var.    1costàto s.m.        @import url(http://www.google.com/cse/api/branding.css);  






        Ricerca personalizzata   
Si dice sia costatare che constatare. Grazie per l'occasione di approfondimento.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> fino al prossimo post (che fra l'altro arriverà fra 3 secondi netti)


Assolutamente no. Pensa te se me ne frega qualcosa. Quel che penso si sa


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte poptrebbe essere anche inopportuno chiederlo, per questo che non si ha una risposta.
> 
> Aprire un'enciclopedia sul calcio non è come parlare di calcio con delle persone. Ma, se parlo di calcio con delle persone, non mi importa cosa fanno nella vita privata, quanti anni hanno, se le loro mogli sanno che loro vanno in giro a parlare di calcio etc. etc.. Si parla di calcio e basta


 non essere pretestuoso, le domande che ti sono state fatte e alle quali ero presente/ho letto/ti ho fatto anche io erano pertinenti all'argomento e illuminanti per il prosieguo del discorso...non mi pare che parlando di fisica nucleare ti sia stato chiesto che nulero di scarpe indossi...
suvvia oscar...non c'è niente di male ad ammettere che se la domanda e la conseguente risposta ti pone in una posizione difficile non rispondi....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> fino al prossimo post (che fra l'altro arriverà fra 3 secondi netti)


sono ormai giorni che le ignoro, Lei ed Angelo, continuano a  " prendermi per il culo " ( per usare i suoi termini ), probabilmente la cosa le diverte, beh...
non sarò di certo io a dirle di smettere.

ognuno si diverte come può, buon per loro che si accontano di così poco.


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Pensa te se me ne frega qualcosa. Quel che penso si sa


 lo so scherzavo..


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non essere pretestuoso, le domande che ti sono state fatte e alle quali ero presente/ho letto/ti ho fatto anche io erano pertinenti all'argomento e illuminanti per il prosieguo del discorso...non mi pare che parlando di fisica nucleare ti sia stato chiesto che nulero di scarpe indossi...
> suvvia oscar...non c'è niente di male ad ammettere che se la domanda e la conseguente risposta ti pone in una posizione difficile non rispondi....


infatti, non c'è niente di male ad ammetterlo, ma a dirti la verità non capisco a quale " posizione difficile " ti riferisci, dico sul serio.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sono ormai giorni che le ignoro, Lei ed Angelo, continuano a  " prendermi per il culo " ( per usare i suoi termini ), probabilmente la cosa le diverte, beh...
> non sarò di certo io a dirle di smettere.
> 
> ognuno si diverte come può, buon per loro che si accontano di così poco.


oh my god!!
Basta oscarino, vedo che la cosa ti disturba...

scusa ma al  femminile plurale non è dirle 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma dirgli


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Pero' ho un livello di tolleranza bassissimo... la socialita' mi prende ai coglioni, dover offrire qualcosa da bere... *sorridere a battute che trovo del cazzo... dover parlare del piu' e del meno... *
> 
> *Riesco a sopportare le persone che mi conoscono e son poche...* perche' se a un certo punto mi son rotta i coglioni posso mandare via senza problemi


 Concordo!
Perché vengo considerata socievole?


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh my god!!
> Basta oscarino, vedo che la cosa ti disturba...
> 
> scusa ma al  femminile plurale non è dirle
> ...


Oggi lezioni di italiano e inglese!!!


----------



## brugola (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Concordo!
> *Perché vengo considerata socievole?*


 

socievole??


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Oggi lezioni di italiano e inglese!!!


qui dentro la più grande lezione dovrebbe essere d'imparare tutti  a prendersi meno sul serio


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> La ricerca di *costatato* non ha prodotto risultati.
> 
> Ti suggeriamo alcuni lemmi tra i quali potrebbe esserci quello che cercavi.
> 
> ...


e perchè ringrazi me ? non capisco.... 
pensi forse che volevo farti un appunto su quello che hai scritto ? 
non ci pensavo neppure,  

ridevo del fatto che l'avevo notanto anche io quello che avevi notato tu.


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> qui dentro la più grande lezione dovrebbe essere d'imparare tutti  a prendersi meno sul serio


A me servirebbero lezioni di portoghese, qualcuno lo sa?


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> infatti, non c'è niente di male ad ammetterlo, ma a dirti la verità non capisco a quale " posizione difficile " ti riferisci, dico sul serio.


 dovremmo rifare un lungo discorso (e non lo voglio rifare) nel quale parlavi di tradimento e non hai mai voluto rispondere come la prenderesti se tua moglie facesse lo stesso o la pensasse allo stesso tuo modo. ci sono varie possibilià, e credo che per te (a sensazione...sono un pirla e sbaglio per il 90% delle cose che penso/scrivo/dico) qualsiasi ripsosta ti metta in una situazione di disagio...ma se vuoi vivere in una campana di vetro, scusami, non entrare qui e soprattutto non tirare fuori argomenti che possano coinvolgerti così tanto emotivamente da poi non poter rispondere ad una semplice (e pertinente aggiungerei) domanda.


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e perchè ringrazi me ? non capisco....
> pensi forse che volevo farti un appunto su quello che hai scritto ?
> non ci pensavo neppure,
> 
> ridevo del fatto che l'avevo notanto anche io quello che avevi notato tu.


Sento lo stridere delle tue unghie mentre scivoli giù dallo specchio....


----------



## Old Shine (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dovremmo rifare un lungo discorso (e non lo voglio rifare) nel quale parlavi di tradimento e non hai mai voluto rispondere come la prenderesti se tua moglie facesse lo stesso o la pensasse allo stesso tuo modo. ci sono varie possibilià, e credo che per te (a sensazione...sono un pirla e sbaglio per il 90% delle cose che penso/scrivo/dico) qualsiasi ripsosta ti metta in una situazione di disagio...ma se vuoi vivere in una campana di vetro, scusami, non entrare qui e soprattutto non tirare fuori argomenti che possano coinvolgerti così tanto emotivamente da poi non poter rispondere ad una semplice (e pertinente aggiungerei) domanda.


Reale secondo me Oscar ci rimarrebbe malissimo, come tutti i traditori. Per cui una risposta è inutile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> socievole??


Con le bottegaie ...con le racchie no...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Reale secondo me Oscar ci rimarrebbe malissimo, come tutti i traditori. Per cui una risposta è inutile.


 no, la risposta non è inutile in nessun modo.
la voglio!


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Con le bottegaie ...con le racchie no...


 e coi cretinetti?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Reale secondo me Oscar ci rimarrebbe malissimo, come tutti i traditori. Per cui una risposta è inutile.


allora non interviene prendendo per il culo gli scritti di chi invece si apre e si confida per avviare un confronto vero.(che sono quelli che danno linfa a questo forum)
Vedo spesso oscar leggere tred personali oltretutto di persone che dice non lo interessano (stamattina è stato un bel pezzo a leggerne uno mio in privè)   e poi fare commenti ironici.
Se non vuole essere preso per il culo non lo faccia .
E ora basta perchè questo discorso mi annoia mortalmente...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> dovremmo rifare un lungo discorso (e non lo voglio rifare) nel quale parlavi di tradimento e non hai mai voluto rispondere come la prenderesti se tua moglie facesse lo stesso o la pensasse allo stesso tuo modo. ci sono varie possibilià, e credo che per te (a sensazione...sono un pirla e sbaglio per il 90% delle cose che penso/scrivo/dico) qualsiasi ripsosta ti metta in una situazione di disagio...ma se vuoi vivere in una campana di vetro, scusami, non entrare qui e soprattutto non tirare fuori argomenti che possano coinvolgerti così tanto emotivamente da poi non poter rispondere ad una semplice (e pertinente aggiungerei) domanda.


e perchè mai dovrei pensare che sei un pirla ?
con te si dialoga bene e piacevolmente.

rispondo adesso ( mi pare di averlo già fatto, ma forse mi sbaglio ) 

1- se mia moglie facesse lo stesso, nel senso che mi tradisse, non ti so' dire come la prenderei perchè potrei solo fare delle ipotesi su fatti che non si sono realizzati, probabilmente mi arrabbierei.

2- se mia moglie la pensasse nello stessa maniera di come la penso io non me lo direbbe mai, vivo nel dubbio non potendone parlare apertamente.

se decido di non rispondere ( e ritengo che non sia una cosa dovuta il farlo ) penso che sia un mio diritto e vada rispettato se non intendo neppure dire il perchè non rispondo.

parli di disagio e di coinvolgimento emotivo ?, i disagi e i coinvolgimenti emotivi li riserbo per altro.
 suvvia, siamo seri


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e perchè mai dovrei pensare che sei un pirla ?
> con te si dialoga bene e piacevolmente.
> 
> rispondo adesso ( mi pare di averlo già fatto, ma forse mi sbaglio )
> ...


quindi ti rendi conto benissimo che il tuo tradimento si basa su una tua incoerenza di base?
e che sia un pirla lo penso io (e anche molti altri, ma transeat)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e coi cretinetti?


 ..anche


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ..anche


 anche no o anche si? sii precisa...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> e perchè mai dovrei pensare che sei un pirla ?
> con te si dialoga bene e piacevolmente.
> 
> rispondo adesso ( mi pare di averlo già fatto, ma forse mi sbaglio )
> ...


 Ma quale necessità potrebbe avere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anche no o anche si? sii precisa...


Boh ...non mi ricordo più la domanda...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Boh ...non mi ricordo più la domanda...


 cretinetti...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> quindi ti rendi conto benissimo che il tuo tradimento si basa su una tua incoerenza di base?
> e che sia un pirla lo penso io (e anche molti altri, ma transeat)


ceto che me ne rendo conto, e allora ? 
non ho mai deto di essere una persona coerente.

ok, dai, chiudiamola qui, mi stufa parlare di me. 
lo fa già abbastanz Asudem, che, a quanto leggo, tiene d'occhio ogni movimento che faccio qui sul forum. 

azz, mi sento pedinato, neppure fosse mia moglie


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ceto che me ne rendo conto, e allora ?
> non ho mai deto di essere una persona coerente.
> 
> ok, dai, chiudiamola qui, mi stufa parlare di me.
> ...


perfetto. siamo arrivati al punto. sei un traditore incoerente e irrispettoso...il prossimo passo (secondo me) sarebbe chiedersi se ti piace esserlo.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> perfetto. siamo arrivati al punto. sei un traditore incoerente e irrispettoso...il prossimo passo (secondo me) sarebbe chiedersi se ti piace esserlo.


mi sa che tu hai letto ben poco di quello che ho scritto io, altrimenti non diresti così.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora non interviene prendendo per il culo gli scritti di chi invece si apre e si confida per avviare un confronto vero.(che sono quelli che danno linfa a questo forum)
> Vedo spesso oscar leggere tred personali oltretutto di persone che dice non lo interessano (stamattina è stato un bel pezzo a leggerne uno mio in privè) e poi fare commenti ironici.
> Se non vuole essere preso per il culo non lo faccia .
> E ora basta perchè questo discorso mi annoia mortalmente...


raccontare bugie non sta bene, però 

	
	
		
		
	


	





birbantella !


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> mi sa che tu hai letto ben poco di quello che ho scritto io, altrimenti non diresti così.


 non leggo tutto perchè posso collegarmi solo di sera perchè lavoro (e adesso sono in cassa integrazione una settimana:balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e soprattutto in confessionale vado poco perchè bisogna aver letto tutto per dare una risposta.
quindi mi stai dicendo che la domanda te la sei fatta e che la risposta l'hai anche scritta sul forum? non lo sapevo...dove?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> cretinetti...


Ma non so se devo rispondere sì o no ...non so se la domanda era se socializzo o non socializzo con i cretinetti ...comunque, a quanto pare, socializzo ...


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non leggo tutto perchè posso collegarmi solo di sera perchè lavoro (e adesso sono in cassa integrazione una settimana:balloon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sto al tuo giochetto e ti rispondo ma non ne approfittare troppo eh ? 

*si, mi piace essere così come sono, non cambierei una virgola di me.*


ecco, detto ciò mi sembra che hai tutti gli elementi per incasellarmi.
( lo dico per scherzarci su', sia chiaro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) 



ora chiudiamola qui e parliamo di altro, anzi, quasi quasi, se non dovessi andare via andrei nel 3d " sesso di gruppo " ma poi Asu mi sgrida.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS : azz , la cassa integrazione è una brutta cosa..........auguri che si risolva


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non so se devo rispondere sì o no ...non so se la domanda era se socializzo o non socializzo con i cretinetti ...comunque, a quanto pare, socializzo ...


e fai bene..o male..ma che ne so...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora non interviene prendendo per il culo gli scritti di chi invece si apre e si confida per avviare un confronto vero.(che sono quelli che danno linfa a questo forum)
> Vedo spesso oscar leggere tred personali oltretutto di persone che dice non lo interessano (stamattina è stato un bel pezzo a leggerne uno mio in privè) e poi fare commenti ironici.
> Se non vuole essere preso per il culo non lo faccia .
> E ora basta perchè questo discorso mi annoia mortalmente...


ma dai?
io mi st... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   av....

	
	
		
		
	


	




    o divert.......


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sto al tuo giochetto e ti rispondo ma non ne approfittare troppo eh ?
> 
> *si, mi piace essere così come sono, non cambierei una virgola di me.*
> 
> ...


non è un giochetto e che tu non ti metta in discussione (sempre per me) non è una buona cosa...
e comunque il thread del sesso di gruppo è libero 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..facci una capatina, dai un'occhiata e te ne vai felice....


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non è un giochetto e che tu non ti metta in discussione (sempre per me) non è una buona cosa...
> e comunque il thread del sesso di gruppo è libero
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi metto in discussione ogni giorno, come tutti, credo.

beh, per il sesso " parlato " ora non ho tempo, sarà per un'altra volta. 
ciao, 

alla prossima


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> raccontare bugie non sta bene, però
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ci posso credere!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sei incredibile! guarda che non sono tua moglie, a me se racconti (ma anche senza il se 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   palle non me ne frega una cippa.

Ti ho visto (ti dirò pure con enorme fastidio) curiosare a lungo un mio tred in privè e ti vedo spesso precipitarti a leggere quel che scrivo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





guarda che tanto l'opinione su di te se la son fatta tutti...leggendo quel che scrivi.

Al prossimo forum fanne tesoro!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se la battuta della cassa integrazione (della serie che lui non legge..) era riferito a me dimmelo che non solo ti segnalo ma ti ci mando perchè non mi sembra argomento da ridicolarizzare 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ah! birbantella lo dici a tua sorella!


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ci posso credere!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 asu quale battuta sulla cassa integrazione? non ho letto...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sto al tuo giochetto e ti rispondo ma non ne approfittare troppo eh ?
> 
> *si, mi piace essere così come sono, non cambierei una virgola di me.*
> 
> ...


 



reale ha detto:


> asu quale battuta sulla cassa integrazione? non ho letto...


eccola. cazzo c'entrava nel contesto??


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> [/size][/u][/b]
> 
> 
> 
> eccola. cazzo c'entrava nel contesto??


 ho scritto che posso solo collegarmi di sera e leggo poco e ho giustificato la mi apresenza invece qui oggi e il fatto che oggi scrivo di pomeriggio con la cassa integrazione che sto facendo....e lui ha espresso solidarietà, peraltro con un ps. non credo fosse una battuta...


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ho scritto che posso solo collegarmi di sera e leggo poco e ho giustificato la mi apresenza invece qui oggi e il fatto che oggi scrivo di pomeriggio con la cassa integrazione che sto facendo....e lui ha espresso solidarietà, peraltro con un ps. non credo fosse una battuta...


siccome l'ha scritto dopo aver (per l'ennesima volta) citato asu credevo si riferisse al tred della mia paura di perdere il lavoro.
Sai, conoscendo i polli...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siccome l'ha scritto dopo aver (per l'ennesima volta) citato asu credevo si riferisse al tred della mia paura di perdere il lavoro.
> Sai, conoscendo i polli...


 no stavolta non c'entri...sui ceci e col cilicio!


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> no stavolta non c'entri...sui ceci e col cilicio!


col picchio


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> col picchio


nemmeno lei si mette in discussione...che dici, la intraprenderete 'sta relazione?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> nemmeno lei si mette in discussione...che dici, la intraprenderete 'sta relazione?


guarda , fammi andare che se no mi becco un'altra bannata...


----------



## Old reale (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda , fammi andare che se no mi becco un'altra bannata...












ciao...


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche single con relazioni multiple.


Meno triste, basta che le relazioni multiple siano consapevoli di esserlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Meno triste, basta che le relazioni multiple siano consapevoli di esserlo.


perchè meno triste?
la spinta della solitudine non è la stessa?


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè meno triste?
> la spinta della solitudine non è la stessa?


Non mi sembra la stessa cosa avere un compagno/a stabile all'oscuro dei tradimenti (o del tradimento) e essere single ed avere più storie o avventure che siano.


----------



## Lettrice (15 Aprile 2009)

Se e' per sfuggire la solitudine che sia un partner o tanti credo faccia poca differenza


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se e' per sfuggire la solitudine che sia un partner o tanti credo faccia poca differenza


Mah non credo sia per sfuggire la solitudine se si riesce a stare soli, certo se diventa una condizione di vita qualche domanda bisognerebbe farsela. Ma alla luce del sole mi sembra meno triste, tutto qui.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora non interviene prendendo per il culo gli scritti di chi invece si apre e si confida per avviare un confronto vero.(che sono quelli che danno linfa a questo forum)
> Vedo spesso oscar leggere tred personali oltretutto di persone che dice non lo interessano (stamattina è stato un bel pezzo a leggerne uno mio in privè)   e poi fare commenti ironici.
> Se non vuole essere preso per il culo non lo faccia .
> E ora basta perchè questo discorso mi annoia mortalmente...





Asudem ha detto:


> non ci posso credere!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


questa mattina ho curiosato un po' ( e scritto ) nel 3d " sesso di gruppo  " nell'area ( off topic ) , un 3d di Angelodelmale ( non tuo ). 
Se tu consideri il 3d in oggetto fra quelli che  danno linfa a questo forum, beh, sei libera di farlo, ognuno ha i suoi gusti.  

se ti da  fastidio che legga su un forum pubblico, non postare.
A dirti la verità non sapevo neppure che tu fossi in cassa integrazione, per dirti e dimostrarti quale sia l'attenzione mia nei tuoi riguardi.

in quanto al " precipitarmi, beh, a me sembra che sia esattamente l'opposto" 

comunque sia,... ti ho ignorato per un po' di giorni, sebbene tu abbia continuato a punzecchiarmi, continuerò ad ignorarti, anche quando continuerai a  " prendermi per il culo ", ( per usare una tua espressione ) 

tu fai come credi, sei libera.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> :
> .


questo particolare della cappella sisitina mi ha sempre incuriosito.
( quello che hai inserito oggi )
A guardar bene sembra che Dio si sforzi per toccare l'Uomo 
ma l'Uomo se ne sta comodamente seduto con la mano penzoloni, quasi che non gli importi un granchè di mettersi in contatto con lui.

non trovi ? a te che effetto fa ?


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> questa mattina ho curiosato un po' ( e scritto ) nel 3d " sesso di gruppo  " nell'area ( off topic ) , un 3d di Angelodelmale ( non tuo ).
> Se tu consideri il 3d in oggetto fra quelli che  danno linfa a questo forum, beh, sei libera di farlo, ognuno ha i suoi gusti.
> 
> se ti da  fastidio che legga su un forum pubblico, non postare.
> ...


Bugiardo che sei!sei stato più di un quarto d'ora a leggere il mio tred in privè "ho paura".
Ridicolo. Forse non sai della possibilità di clikkare chi è on line e cosa sta guardando. Nel caso evita di fare figure di merda perchè c'è un limite a tutto. quanto alla cassa integrazione non ci sono, cosa che auguro anche a te seppure col tempo che passi a scrivere qui dentro mi domando che razza di occupazione lavorativa tu svolga..mi pare che di tempo libero tu ne abbia a bizzeffe...mi chiedo come faccia a gestire i fantomatici giri di amanti e mogli che tanto vanti..
per il punzecchiarti..lascia perdere và che per me sei interessante quanto un fotoromanzo...
pussa via, sciò che non è serata


----------



## Old oscar (15 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Bugiardo che sei!sei stato più di un quarto d'ora a leggere il mio tred in privè "ho paura".
> Ridicolo. Forse non sai della possibilità di clikkare chi è on line e cosa sta guardando. Nel caso evita di fare figure di merda perchè c'è un limite a tutto. quanto alla cassa integrazione non ci sono, cosa che auguro anche a te seppure col tempo che passi a scrivere qui dentro mi domando che razza di occupazione lavorativa tu svolga..mi pare che di tempo libero tu ne abbia a bizzeffe...mi chiedo come faccia a gestire i fantomatici giri di amanti e mogli che tanto vanti..
> per il punzecchiarti..lascia perdere và che per me sei interessante quanto un fotoromanzo...
> pussa via, sciò che non è serata


quindi è vero che mi stavi spiando, guardi cosa sto guardando io ?
lo fai anche con altri utenti ?

curiosona ! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





riguardo al tuo 3d " paura " può essere che ci abbia dato un'occhiata, sinceramente non ricordo, ma può benissimo essere. Appena ho un po' di tempo, se ne ho voglia, ci torno, non ci vedo nulla di male nel farlo.

riguardo la tempo che passo qui, beh, tu non sei da meno, vedo.

della mia vita non ho nulla di che vantarmi.

non stare lì a chiederti troppe cose su di me, credimi, non ne vale la pena, sono un uomo mediocre.

ok, dai, d'ora in poi, ignoriamoci con educazione, non chiedo altro.


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> quindi è vero che mi stavi spiando, guardi cosa sto guardando io ?
> lo fai anche con altri utenti ?
> 
> curiosona !
> ...


è l'unica cosa su cui concordiamo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




guarda che si vedono tutti gli utenti non solo i mediocri


----------



## Old reale (16 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> questo particolare della cappella sisitina mi ha sempre incuriosito.
> ( quello che hai inserito oggi )
> A guardar bene sembra che Dio si sforzi per toccare l'Uomo
> ma l'Uomo se ne sta comodamente seduto con la mano penzoloni, quasi che non gli importi un granchè di mettersi in contatto con lui.
> ...


 si, anche a me fa l'effetto indolenza e poco interesse...
forse sta a significare che è Dio che si mette in contatto con l'uomo e che l'uomo è toccato da lui...insomma il fautore della fede non è l'uomo ma dio. un dono e non un impegno dell'uomo.


----------

